# Aggiornamento formazione



## Milo (5 Giugno 2017)

Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti, 

Per il momento la formazione titolare è:

Donnarumma

*Conti* *Bonucci* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*


*Kessiè* *Biglia*


Suso *Calhanoglu* Bonaventura


*Andrè Silva*


----------



## Crox93 (5 Giugno 2017)

Ottima idea
Mostra quanto ci sia ancora da fare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Giugno 2017)

Vabbè dai, Rodriguez e Biglia sono cosa fatta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (5 Giugno 2017)

Da sesto posto ancora.. Ma già tra oggi e domani potremmo scalare due posti..


----------



## Milo (5 Giugno 2017)

Aspettavo le ufficialità per non rischiare di farlo diventare "la formazione che vorrei".

Comunque in questa settimana potrebbe essere già pesantemente stravolta la formazione attuale


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Giugno 2017)

Ad oggi abbiamo più neuroni, qualità in difesa e passo e muscoli in mezzo al campo. 2/11 cambiati. Non é molto ma é un ottimo inizio.


----------



## koti (5 Giugno 2017)

La differenza tra il fare un grande mercato e un mercato così e così passerà quasi interamente dal centravanti. 

Con un Morata/Belotti/Aubameyang te la giocheresti senza problemi con Roma e Inter. 

Con un Kalinic o un Andrè Silva costruiresti una buona squadra ma rispetto a Napoli/Roma/Inter partiresti sicuramente dietro (dando per scontato che l'Inter investirà non poco).


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> La differenza tra il fare un grande mercato e un mercato così e così passerà quasi interamente dal centravanti.
> 
> Con un Morata/Belotti/Aubameyang te la giocheresti senza problemi con Roma e Inter.
> 
> Con un Kalinic o un Andrè Silva costruiresti una buona squadra ma rispetto a Napoli/Roma/Inter partiresti sicuramente dietro (dando per scontato che l'Inter investirà non poco).



Per me è necessario avere due giocatori forti in avanti.

Che siano Belotti e Morata, Belotti/Morata e James, Belotti/Morata e Dembele etc., ma uno solo non basta nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## Coripra (5 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, Rodriguez e Biglia sono cosa fatta.



Aspettiamo giustamente l'ufficialità.
Per il resto avremo difficoltà a concludere gli acquisti più importanti.
Tutto ampiamente previsto, aldilà dell'ottimismo dilagante, e un po' eccessivo, degli ultimi giorni.
Siamo una nobile decaduta e oggi il blasone vale molto meno rispetto agli anni passati.


----------



## IronJaguar (5 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me è necessario avere due giocatori forti in avanti.
> 
> Che siano Belotti e Morata, Belotti/Morata e James, Belotti/Morata e Dembele etc., ma uno solo non basta nella maniera più assoluta.



Assolutamente d'accordo è un po' che esterno questo punto di vista, le mosse fatte finora in difesa e centrocampo vanno bene (in alcuni casi benissimo)ma spostano poco l'asticella. Non si può pensare di rinforzare con un solo uomo l'attacco, davanti ne servono due di gran livello e allora la differenza che puoi fare rispetto al passato diventa enorme.

Serve un cannoniere affamato(alla Belotti) e un giocatore in grado di grande tecnica, bravo a dialogare con i compagni, possibilmente abile a saltare l'uomo. 
Ovviamente non mi lamento ora, siamo al 4 giugno, si parla semplicemente di priorità se si vuole fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Giugno 2017)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d'accordo è un po' che esterno questo punto di vista, le mosse fatte finora in difesa e centrocampo vanno bene (in alcuni casi benissimo)ma spostano poco l'asticella. Non si può pensare di rinforzare con un solo uomo l'attacco, davanti ne servono due di gran livello e allora la differenza che puoi fare rispetto al passato diventa enorme.
> 
> Serve un cannoniere affamato(alla Belotti) e un giocatore in grado di grande tecnica, bravo a dialogare con i compagni, possibilmente abile a saltare l'uomo.
> Ovviamente non mi lamento ora, siamo al 4 giugno, si parla semplicemente di priorità se si vuole fare il salto di qualità.



Anch'io la penso così.

Molto passerà dall'acquisto di due leader tecnici. Da una parte sono anche contento che sia saltato Keita, magari riusciamo a prendere qualcuno di già affermato in quel ruolo.


----------



## 666psycho (5 Giugno 2017)

dai ormai Biglia e rodriguez sono sicuri...

Donnarumma

x Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez

Kessie Biglia Bonnaventura

Suso x x


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2017)

Mancano il terzino destro, due centrocampisti e due attaccanti seguendo la tua formazione. Per quel che mi riguarda resta imprescindibile l'acquisto di un centrocampista top e una punta top.


----------



## davoreb (5 Giugno 2017)

Serve assolutamente anche un esterno sinistro che sia un attaccante e non un centrocampista.

Ad oggi io la vedo cosi:

Donnarumma
xxxx-Romagnoli-*Musacchio*-xxxx
*Kessie*-xxxx-Bonaventura
Suso-xxxx-xxxx

Mancano quattro acquisti, non bisogna neanche dimenticarsi che quest'anno avevamo anche Delofeu e Pasalic che erano comunque meglio di quelli rimasti.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2017)

Con Rodriguez è praticamente sistemata la difesa che avrà comunque un innesto, probabilmente Conti.

Donnarumma
Abate *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
*Kessie* Montolivo Sosa
Suso Bacca Bonaventura

Al momento è questa. Biglia è quasi preso ma attendiamo...


----------



## Julian4674 (7 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Con Rodriguez è praticamente sistemata la difesa che avrà comunque un innesto, probabilmente Conti.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Abate *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
> ...



diciamo che abate mi turo il naso ma me lo faccio andar bene, se arriva conti ovviamente meglio. Ma finchè a centrocampo avremo quei 2 secchi dell'umido (speriamo in biglia al più presto a milanello) e davanti quel cassonetto della differenziata non andremo da nessuna parte


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2017)

Se si giocasse domani

Donnarumma 

Musacchio Paletta Romagnoli

DeSciglio Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura Rodriguez 

Suso Niang


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se si giocasse domani
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...



Ma smettiamola con sta difesa a 3.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola con sta difesa a 3.



Magari amico mio, magari


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2017)

Il sogno sarebbe Belotti più James Rodriguez. Se non viene Belotti mi piacerebbe troppo Lacazette.


----------



## Crox93 (8 Giugno 2017)

Topic caldo


----------



## koti (11 Giugno 2017)

Alla fine la formazione sarà:

Neto?
Conti - Romagnoli - Musacchio - Rodriguez
Kessie - Biglia - Bonaventura
Suso - Andrè Silva (Kalinic) - Forsberg?

Grosso upgrade, ma per me è da quinto posto.

Il tridente in avanti non so se arriva a 30 gol in tre.


----------



## Therealsalva (11 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Alla fine la formazione sarà:
> 
> Neto?
> Conti - Romagnoli - Musacchio - Rodriguez
> ...



Scordatevi Neto. Poi comunque non credo a Forbserg, per quanto mi piaccia è un centrocampista, in quel ruolo evapora per via della scarsa vena realizzativa, più probabile un "falso esterno" alla Keita tipo Dembele del Celtic per dirne uno alla portata o Alexis Sanchez per sparare il nome (intendo per propensione offensiva)


----------



## GenioSavicevic (11 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Alla fine la formazione sarà:
> 
> Neto?
> Conti - Romagnoli - Musacchio - Rodriguez
> ...



Esatto squadra da 5° posto, davanti abbamo squadre molto più rodate che non cambiano 7 giocatori su 11 e con molta più esperienza. Sembra più una formazione in ottica futura che non per il presente


----------



## wfiesso (11 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Esatto squadra da 5° posto, davanti abbamo squadre molto più rodate che non cambiano 7 giocatori su 11 e con molta più esperienza. Sembra più una formazione in ottica futura che non per il presente



se non si arriva in champions con questa squadra la colpa sarà solo di montella


----------



## Dieg (11 Giugno 2017)

Santiddio, è l'undici giugno. La vogliamo smettere di saltare a conclusioni affrettate?


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2017)

Dieg ha scritto:


> Santiddio, è l'undici giugno. La vogliamo smettere di saltare a conclusioni affrettate?


Mah, con Biglia e Conti saremmo a quota 150 milioni spesi circa, e penso il mercato sarà quasi finito. Ne arriverà ancora un altro in attacco (Forsberg?) e poi basta. Forse qualche riserva per far rifiatare i titolari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

Ma quinto posto dove? Non vedete che la difesa piscia in testa a qualsiasi altra della serie A, dopo la Juventus?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Alla fine la formazione sarà:
> 
> Neto?
> Conti - Romagnoli - Musacchio - Rodriguez
> ...


*Donnarumma in porta
Questa squadra fa man bassa del podio della serie A, non scherziamo.


----------



## el_gaucho (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Alla fine la formazione sarà:
> 
> Neto?
> Conti - Romagnoli - Musacchio - Rodriguez
> ...



L'attacco e' da media classifica. Le due ali devono essere altre o sono d'accordo che siamo da 5 posto


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

La formazione che si dovrebbe profilare entro pochi giorni è da terzo/quarto posto. Non è così male, considerando la mediocrità iniziale della rosa.
Il problema è che in attacco c'è solo Andrè Silva ad essere un giocatore che supera i 10 goal stagionali.
E' un problema che comunque non resta inosservato a Mirabelli e Montella, di sicuro arriverebbe qualcun altro a garantire più goal in attacco.

*Donnarumma
Conti-Musacchio-Romagnoli-Rodriguez
Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura
Suso-Andre Silva-Forsberg*​


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma quinto posto dove? Non vedete che la difesa piscia in testa a qualsiasi altra della serie A, dopo la Juventus?


A centrocampo vedo avanti sia Roma e Napoli, perchè hanno dei top come Hamsik e Nainggolan.

L'attacco lo vedo poco prolifico. Spero che questo Silva (che non conosco) segni almeno 20 gol. In Portogallo tra campionato e coppe ne ha fatti 21, ma 9 sono su rigore.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mah, con Biglia e Conti saremmo a quota 150 milioni spesi circa, e penso il mercato sarà quasi finito. Ne arriverà ancora un altro in attacco (Forsberg?) e poi basta. Forse qualche riserva per far rifiatare i titolari.



Ah, hai controllato nelle tasche di Fassone e Mirabelli?


----------



## koti (12 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ah, hai controllato nelle tasche di Fassone e Mirabelli?


No, ma logicamente sarà così visto che avremo già 11 titolari.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> A centrocampo vedo avanti sia Roma e Napoli, perchè hanno dei top come Hamsik e Nainggolan.
> 
> L'attacco lo vedo poco prolifico. Spero che questo Silva (che non conosco) segni almeno 20 gol. In Portogallo tra campionato e coppe ne ha fatti 21, ma 9 sono su rigore.


Un attacco Suso-Silva-Forsberg ne mette dentro minimo 40, te lo garantisco, senza considerare l'apporto di Kessiè, Bonaventura e i goal sparsi degli altri giocatori.


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Giugno 2017)

Comunque a centrocampo/trequarti mi aspetto un top più un giocatore sull'esterno


----------



## mabadi (12 Giugno 2017)

e con Ibra da che posto saremmo?


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Giugno 2017)

ma per me si cambia modulo palesemente. Con SIlva arriva un altro attaccante e si gioca col 3 5 2 di base che poi diventa 3 4 3 oppure 4 3 1 2


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (12 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me il bello deve ancora venire sul mercato...


----------



## Dieg (12 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Mah, con Biglia e Conti saremmo a quota 150 milioni spesi circa, e penso il mercato sarà quasi finito. Ne arriverà ancora un altro in attacco (Forsberg?) e poi basta. Forse qualche riserva per far rifiatare i titolari.



Stai facendo congetture anche tu. Non è manco detto che la formazione sarà questa.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2017)

La Juve del primo scudetto aveva Vucinic, Matri e Quagliarella, non proprio dei bomber da 40 gol (e pure l'anno successivo non comprarono grandi attaccanti). Vabbè che avevano Conte in panchina, ma resta il fatto che in Serie A per avere successo la cosa più importante è non prendere gol.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *Donnarumma in porta
> Questa squadra fa man bassa del podio della serie A, non scherziamo.



Non si discute il 5 posto solo sul valore dei singoli giocatori ma anche esperienza/età/ambientamento ecc.

Prova a sostituire ai nomi della formazione con l'età: biglia unico 30enne, poi musacchio e bonaventura 27-28- gli altri quasi tutti tra i 20 e i 22 con un portiere di 18. 4 giocatori su 11 sono nuovi del campionato italiano e alcuni arrivano da squadre di provincia quindi alla prima esperienza in una big, dove se non hai carattere non sfondi, soprattutto ai primi fischi. Età media sicuramente la più bassa di tutta la serie a.

Nello satgione 2017/2018 non può che essere da massimo 5 posto per inesperienza e fisiologico tempo di adattamento, siamo obiettivi su. poi se arriveranno altri profili è un altro discorso ma allo stato attuale è quasi un under21


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non si discute il 5 posto solo sul valore dei singoli giocatori ma anche esperienza/età/ambientamento ecc.
> 
> Prova a sostituire ai nomi della formazione con l'età: biglia unico 30enne, poi musacchio e bonaventura 27-28- gli altri quasi tutti tra i 20 e i 22 con un portiere di 18. 4 giocatori su 11 sono nuovi del campionato italiano e alcuni arrivano da squadre di provincia quindi alla prima esperienza in una big, dove se non hai carattere non sfondi, soprattutto ai primi fischi. Età media sicuramente la più bassa di tutta la serie a.
> 
> Nello satgione 2017/2018 non può che essere da massimo 5 posto per inesperienza e fisiologico tempo di adattamento, siamo obiettivi su. poi se arriveranno altri profili è un altro discorso ma allo stato attuale è quasi un under21


Ma se la rosa attuale avrebbe fatto il quinto posto senza la stagione della vita dell'Atalanta? Ma di che stiamo parlando, dai...


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

Ci rendiamo conto che sta per arrivare al Milan uno che fa assist come questo (a 2:35)?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Giugno 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che sta per arrivare al Milan uno che fa assist come questo (a 2:35)?



Interessante la varietá:

Dal centro di destro
Da destra di destro
Da sinstra di sinistro
Da sinistra di destro dopo dribbling a rientrare
Di tacco al volo

Due battendo in velocitá il difensore.

Interessante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (12 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non si discute il 5 posto solo sul valore dei singoli giocatori ma anche esperienza/età/ambientamento ecc.
> 
> Prova a sostituire ai nomi della formazione con l'età: biglia unico 30enne, poi musacchio e bonaventura 27-28- gli altri quasi tutti tra i 20 e i 22 con un portiere di 18. 4 giocatori su 11 sono nuovi del campionato italiano e alcuni arrivano da squadre di provincia quindi alla prima esperienza in una big, dove se non hai carattere non sfondi, soprattutto ai primi fischi. Età media sicuramente la più bassa di tutta la serie a.
> 
> Nello satgione 2017/2018 non può che essere da massimo 5 posto per inesperienza e fisiologico tempo di adattamento, siamo obiettivi su. poi se arriveranno altri profili è un altro discorso ma allo stato attuale è quasi un under21



Concordo e mi andrebbe anche bene se é un quinto posto dovuto ai progressi dell'Inter e all'impossibilitá, con questa squadra, di arrivare davanti alla Roma. É il primo anno di ricostruzione partendo dalla tabula rasa, suning al primo anno partendo da basi migliori é arrivata settima.l'importante é mettere buone basi per progredire nella ricostruzione.


----------



## Doctore (12 Giugno 2017)

GenioSavicevic ha scritto:


> Non si discute il 5 posto solo sul valore dei singoli giocatori ma anche esperienza/età/ambientamento ecc.
> 
> Prova a sostituire ai nomi della formazione con l'età: biglia unico 30enne, poi musacchio e bonaventura 27-28- gli altri quasi tutti tra i 20 e i 22 con un portiere di 18. 4 giocatori su 11 sono nuovi del campionato italiano e alcuni arrivano da squadre di provincia quindi alla prima esperienza in una big, dove se non hai carattere non sfondi, soprattutto ai primi fischi. Età media sicuramente la più bassa di tutta la serie a.
> 
> Nello satgione 2017/2018 non può che essere da massimo 5 posto per inesperienza e fisiologico tempo di adattamento, siamo obiettivi su. poi se arriveranno altri profili è un altro discorso ma allo stato attuale è quasi un under21



ma i profili che probabilmente hai in mente sono per vincere lo scudetto.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Giugno 2017)

Spendere 150 milioni e avere una squadra da quinto posto...-.-


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Spendere 150 milioni e avere una squadra da quinto posto...-.-



Come avresti speso i soldi? Non dirmi dicendo tipo, 30 Fabregas, 30 Diego Costa perché entrambi con lo stipendio che hanno ti fregano tutto il budget.
Per adesso per me è uno dei migliori mercati possibile considerando la non partecipazione alla CL.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma
Calabria *Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
*Kessie* Montolivo Bonaventura
Suso *Silva* Niang

Ad oggi. Con le ufficialità


----------



## davoreb (12 Giugno 2017)

Ad oggi:

Donnarumma
Abate-*Musacchio*-Romagnoli-*Rodriguez*
*Kessie*-Montolivo-Bonaventura
Suso-*Silva*-Niang

Plizzari
Calabria-Paletta-Gomez-DeSciglio
Kucka-Locatelli-Bertolacci
Lapadula-Bacca-Sosa

squadra da completare ancora


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Come avresti speso i soldi? Non dirmi dicendo tipo, 30 Fabregas, 30 Diego Costa perché entrambi con lo stipendio che hanno ti fregano tutto il budget.
> Per adesso per me è uno dei migliori mercati possibile considerando la non partecipazione alla CL.



La necessità della squadra era rifare l'attacco, il decimo della serie A, e andavano presi due grandissime punte. Poi si completava con un centrocampista di livello. La difesa non capisco perché sia stata cambiata per 3/4 considerando che abbiamo preso solamente 6 gol in più del Napoli e 7 della Roma. 
Tre acquisti: due punte e un grande centrocampista. 
Sanchez Morata Tolisso. Poi per me si poteva pure continuare a giocare con Poli e Zapata che in Champions ci andavamo. 
Abbiamo preso solamente giocatorini da piccole medio squadre. Non si va da nessuna parte così.


----------



## sballotello (12 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Come avresti speso i soldi? Non dirmi dicendo tipo, 30 Fabregas, 30 Diego Costa perché entrambi con lo stipendio che hanno ti fregano tutto il budget.
> Per adesso per me è uno dei migliori mercati possibile considerando la non partecipazione alla CL.



non a caso lo sta facendo un professionista, non chi c'era prima


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La necessità della squadra era rifare l'attacco, il decimo della serie A, e andavano presi due grandissime punte. Poi si completava con un centrocampista di livello. La difesa non capisco perché sia stata cambiata per 3/4 considerando che abbiamo preso solamente 6 gol in più del Napoli e 7 della Roma.
> Tre acquisti: due punte e un grande centrocampista.
> Sanchez Morata Tolisso. Poi per me si poteva pure continuare a giocare con Poli e Zapata che in Champions ci andavamo.
> Abbiamo preso solamente giocatorini da piccole medio squadre. Non si va da nessuna parte così.



E invece secondo me l'idea è costruire l'ossatura della squadra per poi una volta andati in cl completarla con i grandi campioni che adesso non ti cahano nemmeno di striscio.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La necessità della squadra era rifare l'attacco, il decimo della serie A, e andavano presi due grandissime punte. Poi si completava con un centrocampista di livello. La difesa non capisco perché sia stata cambiata per 3/4 considerando che abbiamo preso solamente 6 gol in più del Napoli e 7 della Roma.
> Tre acquisti: due punte e un grande centrocampista.
> Sanchez Morata Tolisso. Poi per me si poteva pure continuare a giocare con Poli e Zapata che in Champions ci andavamo.
> Abbiamo preso solamente giocatorini da piccole medio squadre. Non si va da nessuna parte così.



Morata non era interessato a venire al Milan, è stato un granchio di Pedullà. Tolisso vuole solo la CL e Sanchez forse il Bayern non riesce a portarlo via neanche offrendo 25 milioni all anno di stipendio.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Giugno 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Morata non era interessato a venire al Milan, è stato un granchio di Pedullà. Tolisso vuole solo la CL e Sanchez forse il Bayern non riesce a portarlo via neanche offrendo 25 milioni all anno di stipendio.



Sono tutti interessati se paghi bene. Forse ha ragione Raiola. Pensa che non riusciamo a convincere nemmeno un ragazzino di 21 anni della Lazietta, che miseria. (Che poi a me Keita non piaccia è un altro discorso)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La necessità della squadra era rifare l'attacco, il decimo della serie A, e andavano presi due grandissime punte. Poi si completava con un centrocampista di livello. La difesa non capisco perché sia stata cambiata per 3/4 considerando che abbiamo preso solamente 6 gol in più del Napoli e 7 della Roma.
> Tre acquisti: due punte e un grande centrocampista.
> Sanchez Morata Tolisso. Poi per me si poteva pure continuare a giocare con Poli e Zapata che in Champions ci andavamo.
> Abbiamo preso solamente giocatorini da piccole medio squadre. Non si va da nessuna parte così.



non è difficile capire perchè la difesa sia stata cambiata quando in rosa hai abate a un occhio, paletta che vince il record di espulsioni, zapata che è una sciagura, il timido de sciglio che va in scadenza e non vuole rinnovare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La necessità della squadra era rifare l'attacco, il decimo della serie A, e andavano presi due grandissime punte. Poi si completava con un centrocampista di livello. La difesa non capisco perché sia stata cambiata per 3/4 considerando che abbiamo preso solamente 6 gol in più del Napoli e 7 della Roma.
> Tre acquisti: due punte e un grande centrocampista.
> Sanchez Morata Tolisso. Poi per me si poteva pure continuare a giocare con Poli e Zapata che in Champions ci andavamo.
> Abbiamo preso solamente giocatorini da piccole medio squadre. Non si va da nessuna parte così.



non è difficile capire perchè la difesa sia stata cambiata quando in rosa hai abate a un occhio, paletta che vince il record di espulsioni, zapata che è una sciagura, il timido de sciglio che va in scadenza e non vuole rinnovare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La necessità della squadra era rifare l'attacco, il decimo della serie A, e andavano presi due grandissime punte. Poi si completava con un centrocampista di livello. La difesa non capisco perché sia stata cambiata per 3/4 considerando che abbiamo preso solamente 6 gol in più del Napoli e 7 della Roma.
> Tre acquisti: due punte e un grande centrocampista.
> Sanchez Morata Tolisso. Poi per me si poteva pure continuare a giocare con Poli e Zapata che in Champions ci andavamo.
> Abbiamo preso solamente giocatorini da piccole medio squadre. Non si va da nessuna parte così.


Ma sei serio? Come potevi pensare di restare con la difesa dell'ultimo campionato?


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Come potevi pensare di restare con la difesa dell'ultimo campionato?



Se non capite che il problema è segnare 37 gol in meno del Napoli (34 della Roma) e non subirne 6 (7 nel caso dei giallorossi) in più mi arrendo. Io mi aspettavo due grandissime punte, mi spiace ma non sono per niente contento di come è stato impostato il mercato. Difesa e centrocampo erano reparti da rinforzare solo secondariamente rispetto all'attacco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se non capite che il problema è segnare 37 gol in meno del Napoli (34 della Roma) e non subirne 6 (7 nel caso dei giallorossi) in più mi arrendo. Io mi aspettavo due grandissime punte, mi spiace ma non sono per niente contento di come è stato impostato il mercato. Difesa e centrocampo erano reparti da rinforzare solo secondariamente rispetto all'attacco.


Appunto, proprio perché abbiamo subito soltanto 6 e 7 goal più di Napoli e Roma bisognava dare la sterzata decisiva per costruire una difesa da secondo posto, perché è la difesa che in Italia determina le posizioni in classifica, tant'è vero che nella prima metà di classifica, bene o male, il rendimento difensivo corrisponde con la posizione in classifica. 
Noi siamo arrivati sesti non perché non segnavamo, ma perché pigliavamo goal da cani e porci.


----------



## Aragorn (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma sei serio? Come potevi pensare di restare con la difesa dell'ultimo campionato?



Ma soprattutto, secondo voi gente come Tolisso e Sanchez, a parità di offerta, tra la possibilità di giocare in una squadra che schiera Hummels, Lahm e Alaba e una che schiera Zapata, Paletta e Abate chi sceglierebbe ? non tutti i giocatori sono mercenari che se ne fregano totalmente della parte sportiva; per dire, lo stesso Morata non è venuto da noi per andare allo Utd, mica al Guangzhou o allo Shangai


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se non capite che il problema è segnare 37 gol in meno del Napoli (34 della Roma) e non subirne 6 (7 nel caso dei giallorossi) in più mi arrendo. Io mi aspettavo due grandissime punte, mi spiace ma non sono per niente contento di come è stato impostato il mercato. Difesa e centrocampo erano reparti da rinforzare solo secondariamente rispetto all'attacco.



tu parli di sanchez morata e tolisso giusto??? morata ci ha preferito il manu...tolisso il bayern...sanchez sta andando al bayern con un ingaggio assurdo...quindi siamo a zero.


----------



## Willy Wonka (12 Giugno 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> tu parli di sanchez morata e tolisso giusto??? morata ci ha preferito il manu...tolisso il bayern...sanchez sta andando al bayern con un ingaggio assurdo...quindi siamo a zero.



Appunto. Evidentemente F&M non gli hanno offerto abbastanza. E abbiamo ripiegato su giocatori nettamente inferiori. Ci hanno promesso due top e si sono presentati con Kessie e Andrè Silva. Dai ragazzi ci stanno prendendo in giro. E se lo faceva Galliani ci arrabbiavamo ma se lo fanno loro la maggioranza è contenta? Sono andati 8 mesi in giro per l'Europa a vedere Arsenal real Borussia Bayern, ma a fare cosa? L'equivalente Delle mangiate in ristorante del gallo.


----------



## Coripra (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> La necessità della squadra era rifare l'attacco, il decimo della serie A, e andavano presi due grandissime punte. Poi si completava con un centrocampista di livello. La difesa non capisco perché sia stata cambiata per 3/4 considerando che abbiamo preso solamente 6 gol in più del Napoli e 7 della Roma.
> Tre acquisti: due punte e un grande centrocampista.
> Sanchez Morata Tolisso. *Poi per me si poteva pure continuare a giocare con Poli e Zapata che in Champions ci andavamo*.
> Abbiamo preso solamente giocatorini da piccole medio squadre. Non si va da nessuna parte così.



"Dottore che succede?"
"Mi sa che l'abbiamo perso..." 

eh sì Morata Tolisso e Sanchez ci correvano nel Milan per giocare al fianco di Poli e Emiliano (zapata)


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appunto. Evidentemente F&M non gli hanno offerto abbastanza. E abbiamo ripiegato su giocatori nettamente inferiori. Ci hanno promesso due top e si sono presentati con Kessie e Andrè Silva. Dai ragazzi ci stanno prendendo in giro. E se lo faceva Galliani ci arrabbiavamo ma se lo fanno loro la maggioranza è contenta? Sono andati 8 mesi in giro per l'Europa a vedere Arsenal real Borussia Bayern, ma a fare cosa? L'equivalente Delle mangiate in ristorante del gallo.


sono discorsi da fare,forse,il 31 agosto...non oggi 12 giugno...su


----------



## de sica (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appunto. Evidentemente F&M non gli hanno offerto abbastanza. E abbiamo ripiegato su giocatori nettamente inferiori. Ci hanno promesso due top e si sono presentati con Kessie e Andrè Silva. Dai ragazzi ci stanno prendendo in giro. E se lo faceva Galliani ci arrabbiavamo ma se lo fanno loro la maggioranza è contenta? Sono andati 8 mesi in giro per l'Europa a vedere Arsenal real Borussia Bayern, ma a fare cosa? L'equivalente Delle mangiate in ristorante del gallo.



Non contano solo i soldi per fortuna, anche se ci si stiamo avvicinando a quella dimensione. Morata a parità di offerta ma anche difronte a un offerta superiore preferisce mourinho e la Champions del Manchester, oltre a una base già ottima. Tolisso ha già detto che voleva fare la Champions, Sánchez manco è stato nominato sui giornali. Per favore.. queste tue critiche le capirei l'anno prossimo quando si è già in Champions e si parte da una discreta base. 
E magari anche da un top allenatore


----------



## Oronzo Cana (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appunto. Evidentemente F&M non gli hanno offerto abbastanza. E abbiamo ripiegato su giocatori nettamente inferiori. Ci hanno promesso due top e si sono presentati con Kessie e Andrè Silva. Dai ragazzi ci stanno prendendo in giro. E se lo faceva Galliani ci arrabbiavamo ma se lo fanno loro la maggioranza è contenta? Sono andati 8 mesi in giro per l'Europa a vedere Arsenal real Borussia Bayern, ma a fare cosa? L'equivalente Delle mangiate in ristorante del gallo.



stai esagerando, calmati e aspetta la fine del mercato


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Non contano solo i soldi per fortuna, anche se ci si stiamo avvicinando a quella dimensione. Morata a parità di offerta ma anche difronte a un offerta superiore preferisce mourinho e la Champions del Manchester, oltre a una base già ottima. Tolisso ha già detto che voleva fare la Champions, Sánchez manco è stato nominato sui giornali. Per favore.. queste tue critiche le capirei l'anno prossimo quando si è già in Champions e si parte da una *discreta base*.
> E magari anche da un top allenatore



forse sbaglieranno loro..forse sbaglio io a pensarla come loro...ma la discreta base va creata...poi con la cl e i soldi della cl l'appeal della cl si prendono i campioni... ma poi non ricordo bene...ma i primi acquisti della juve di marotta chi furono???


----------



## Zani (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se non capite che il problema è segnare 37 gol in meno del Napoli (34 della Roma) e non subirne 6 (7 nel caso dei giallorossi) in più mi arrendo. Io mi aspettavo due grandissime punte, mi spiace ma non sono per niente contento di come è stato impostato il mercato. Difesa e centrocampo erano reparti da rinforzare solo secondariamente rispetto all'attacco.



La squadra segnava poco anche perchè eravamo costretti sempre a difendere bassi ed aspettare l'avversario appunto perchè in difesa si ballava molto. Abbiamo subito pochi goal per l'approccio difensivo alle partite, non perchè avessimo buoni difensori, il che si è ripercosso negativamente sui goal segnati ovviamente. Inoltre non consideri quanto siano molto più utili in fase offensiva terzini come Rodriguez e Conti rispetto a Bamby e Capitan "non so crossare".
Senza contare che non puoi pensare di comprare giocatori che sono in orbita Bayern/City/chelsea eccetera, nemmeno offrendo ingaggi monstre perché le suddette squadre posso offrire come e più del Milan.


----------



## The Ripper (12 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto, proprio perché abbiamo subito soltanto 6 e 7 goal più di Napoli e Roma bisognava dare la sterzata decisiva per costruire una difesa da secondo posto, perché è la difesa che in Italia determina le posizioni in classifica, tant'è vero che nella prima metà di classifica, bene o male, il rendimento difensivo corrisponde con la posizione in classifica.
> *Noi siamo arrivati sesti non perché non segnavamo, ma perché pigliavamo goal da cani e porci.*



non è così. con l'udinese hai perso 1-0 all'andata, con la viola hai fatto 0-0 per miracolo, con l'Inter hai dominato ma non l'hai messa mai dentro (ci hanno pensato 2 difensori), con CROTONE E PALERMO hai vinto con un gol di scarto segnato negli ultimi 10 minuti (entrambi Lapadula), con la Roma non hai creato mezza occasione da gol e sei stato surclassato, tra Atalanta, Bolgona e Cagliari hai subito 0 gol ma ne hai segnati solo 2, sei stato surclassato da Lazio e Samp. Nel girone di ritorno hai segnato solo 17 gol con ben 5 attaccanti (Deu, Lapa, Bacca, Suso e Honda), con una media di poco più di 3 gol a testa... IN UN GIRONE INTERO (al netto dei rigori segnati). Sai quanti ne ha fatti la Roma? 13 in 3... solo con El Sha, Perotti e Salah (ho escluso Nainggolan che ha comunque giocato trequartista e Dzeko per farti capire le dimensioni del problema). Se aggiungo solo Dzeko arriviamo a 30 gol in 4, solo nel girone di ritorno.. Simili i numeri della Juve, 11 i gol in 3 (Dybala, Cuadrado e Mandzukic... ho escluso Alex Sandro e Dani Alves che hanno giocato anche da esterni alti... e ovviamente Higuain). Col Pipita i gol salgono a 22 in 4, solo nel girone di ritorno.
Il Napoli? I SOLI Insigne e Callejon hanno segnato 20 gol nel girone di ritorno.
E la Lazio senza Immobile? Keita, L. Alberto e Felipe Anderson di gol ne ahnno fatti 13 nel girone di ritorno... meglio del trio Juventino.

Non a caso siamo la quinta difesa e il decimo attacco. 

Sicuramente la difesa va rifatta, ma l'attacco ha *numeri ripugnanti*.


----------



## The P (12 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...



Molto bene per ora, mancano ancora Conti, il centrocampista central, una punta da 30 reti stagionali, l'ala sinistra.

Ma in generale mancano 2 TOP PLAYER. O almeno 2 giocatori di grande esperienza. Non possiamo pensare di giocare solo con ragazzini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non è così. con l'udinese hai perso 1-0 all'andata, con la viola hai fatto 0-0 per miracolo, con l'Inter hai dominato ma non l'hai messa mai dentro (ci hanno pensato 2 difensori), con CROTONE E PALERMO hai vinto con un gol di scarto segnato negli ultimi 10 minuti (entrambi Lapadula), con la Roma non hai creato mezza occasione da gol e sei stato surclassato, tra Atalanta, Bolgona e Cagliari hai subito 0 gol ma ne hai segnati solo 2, sei stato surclassato da Lazio e Samp. Nel girone di ritorno hai segnato solo 17 gol con ben 5 attaccanti (Deu, Lapa, Bacca, Suso e Honda), con una media di poco più di 3 gol a testa... IN UN GIRONE INTERO (al netto dei rigori segnati). Sai quanti ne ha fatti la Roma? 13 in 3... solo con El Sha, Perotti e Salah (ho escluso Nainggolan che ha comunque giocato trequartista e Dzeko per farti capire le dimensioni del problema). Se aggiungo solo Dzeko arriviamo a 30 gol in 4, solo nel girone di ritorno.. Simili i numeri della Juve, 11 i gol in 3 (Dybala, Cuadrado e Mandzukic... ho escluso Alex Sandro e Dani Alves che hanno giocato anche da esterni alti... e ovviamente Higuain). Col Pipita i gol salgono a 22 in 4, solo nel girone di ritorno.
> Il Napoli? I SOLI Insigne e Callejon hanno segnato 20 gol nel girone di ritorno.
> E la Lazio senza Immobile? Keita, L. Alberto e Felipe Anderson di gol ne ahnno fatti 13 nel girone di ritorno... meglio del trio Juventino.
> 
> ...


Allora, non travisiamo: servono tutti i reparti, ma se l'attacco serve al 98%, la difesa serve al 99%. 
Sono veri i numeri che dici, ma è anche vero che: hai perso 2-1 col Cagliari; hai perso 2-1 con l'Empoli; hai pareggiato 1-1 col Crotone; hai pareggiato 1-1 col Pescara; hai perso 2-1 con l'Udinese(ritorno); hai pareggiato 2-2 col Torino.
Prova a togliere tutti i goal subiti con queste squadrette e ti ritrovi con 15 punti in più (quarto in classifica) e 10 goal subiti in meno (seconda difesa del campionato).
Ora, essere quarti non è abbastanza; di fatto, per arrivare sul podio c'è bisogno dell'attacco, ma in questo topic si è sostenuto di restare con Zapata e Paletta dietro pur di prendere i top davanti.


----------



## Milo (12 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...




Spero di doverla aggiornare prima possibile per Conti


----------



## davoreb (12 Giugno 2017)

Cmq solo con Rodriguez e Conti al posto di Abate e DeSciglio sono 10 goals e 4 assist in più l'anno scorso, per me abbiamo sempre sottovalutato il nostro problema terzini.


----------



## Love (12 Giugno 2017)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Cmq solo con Rodriguez e Conti al posto di Abate e DeSciglio sono 10 goals e 4 assist in più l'anno scorso, per me abbiamo sempre sottovalutato il nostro problema terzini.



ad inizio stagione scorsa montella i terzini li teneva altissimi...pensa quest'anno conti e rodriguez gli sfracelli che possono fare....


----------



## davoreb (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appunto. Evidentemente F&M non gli hanno offerto abbastanza. E abbiamo ripiegato su giocatori nettamente inferiori. Ci hanno promesso due top e si sono presentati con Kessie e Andrè Silva. Dai ragazzi ci stanno prendendo in giro. E se lo faceva Galliani ci arrabbiavamo ma se lo fanno loro la maggioranza è contenta? Sono andati 8 mesi in giro per l'Europa a vedere Arsenal real Borussia Bayern, ma a fare cosa? L'equivalente Delle mangiate in ristorante del gallo.



Se Galliani si presentava con questi quattro giocatori gia ufficiali a metà Giugno a quest'ora sui giornali si parlava dell'imperatore del mercato diventato DIO.


----------



## wfiesso (12 Giugno 2017)

Premetto che ad essere fiscali finché Gigio non rinnova il titolare x me è Plizzari di conseguenza ...

Plizzari 

Paletta Romagnoli Musacchio 

Abate (Suso) Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura Rodriguez 

Silva Bacca (Niang)

Oppure 

Plizzari 

Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez 

Kessie Montolivo 

Suso Silva Bonaventura 

Bacca (Niang)


----------



## Coripra (12 Giugno 2017)

Zani ha scritto:


> La squadra segnava poco anche perchè eravamo costretti sempre a difendere bassi ed aspettare l'avversario appunto perchè in difesa si ballava molto. Abbiamo subito pochi goal per l'approccio difensivo alle partite, non perchè avessimo buoni difensori, il che si è ripercosso negativamente sui goal segnati ovviamente. Inoltre non consideri quanto siano molto più utili in fase offensiva terzini come Rodriguez e Conti rispetto a Bamby e Capitan "non so crossare".
> Senza contare che non puoi pensare di comprare giocatori che sono in orbita Bayern/City/chelsea eccetera, nemmeno offrendo ingaggi monstre perché le suddette squadre posso offrire come e più del Milan.




ma tanto alcuni leggeranno e dimenticheranno subito dopo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Appunto. Evidentemente F&M non gli hanno offerto abbastanza. E abbiamo ripiegato su giocatori nettamente inferiori. Ci hanno promesso due top e si sono presentati con Kessie e Andrè Silva. *Dai ragazzi ci stanno prendendo in giro*. E se lo faceva Galliani ci arrabbiavamo ma se lo fanno loro la maggioranza è contenta? *Sono andati 8 mesi in giro per l'Europa a vedere Arsenal real Borussia Bayern, ma a fare cosa? L'equivalente Delle mangiate in ristorante del gallo*.


----------



## Aron (12 Giugno 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Se non capite che il problema è segnare 37 gol in meno del Napoli (34 della Roma) e non subirne 6 (7 nel caso dei giallorossi) in più mi arrendo. Io mi aspettavo due grandissime punte, mi spiace ma non sono per niente contento di come è stato impostato il mercato. Difesa e centrocampo erano reparti da rinforzare solo secondariamente rispetto all'attacco.



Nel calcio di oggi il reparto più importante è il centrocampo, e subito dopo la difesa (un reparto difensivo debole e mal assortito trasmette ansia e panico a tutti gli altri giocatori). 

Noi è da anni che ci siamo concentrati maggiormente sull'attacco che sugli altri reparti, sia nei periodi di mercato low-cost sia nell'estate 2015, coi risultati che abbiamo visto.
La prima Juve di Conte aveva annicchilito tutte le altre squadre grazie al centrocampo e all'organizzazione difensiva. L'attacco si limitava a essere funzionale al gioco della squadra. 

Il mercato comunque è ancora aperto.


----------



## AndrasWave (12 Giugno 2017)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> stai esagerando, calmati e aspetta la fine del mercato



Già ,sarà il caldo, ma qua leggo sempre più isterismo ingiustificati.

Non è manco iniziato il mercato è già si sputano sentenze. Sembra che la gente rimpianga i bei momenti quando a Luglio si presentavano i Traoré, Acerbi e Costant per conquistare la Champions.


----------



## Tobi (12 Giugno 2017)

4-3-3

Donnarumma
*X* Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie *X* Bonaventura
Suso A.Silva *X*

4-2-3-1

Donnarumma
X Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie X
Suso X Bonaventura
Silva

Praticamente mancano 3 giocatori e la squadra è fatta. Terzino Destro,Regista, Attaccante Esterno in caso di 4-3-3 / terzino destro, regista trequartista in caso di 4-2-3-1


----------



## Symon (12 Giugno 2017)

Io nel 4-2-3-1 non sarei tanto sicuro che la prima punta la farà André Silva, penso invece che il Portoghese giochi appena dietro nel tridente, con Suso/Forsberg e Bonaventura/Forsberg, non contando Deulofeu.
La prima punta arriverà...


----------



## Pit96 (12 Giugno 2017)

Tobi ha scritto:


> 4-3-3
> 
> Donnarumma
> *X* Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



il terzino speriamo sia Conti

Nel 4 3 3 Bonaventura potrebbe giocare ala sinistra e quindi ci servirebbe un regista (biglia) e anche una mezzala (sogno fabregas).

Nel 4 2 3 1 potrebbe arrivare sempre Biglia con sogno James

In entrambi i casi sarei estremamente soddisfatto e la champions sarebbe ampiamente alla nostra portata. Difficile però portare a casa i top player


----------



## Milo (18 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...





Aggiornato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Giugno 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiornato


Storari

Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez


Kessiè Montolivo Bonaventura


Suso Andrè Silva Niang​
Direi...


----------



## Milo (18 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Storari
> 
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> 
> ...



Niang lo ritengo fuori dal progetto per ora.

Aspetto/spero l'ufficialità all'Everton


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Giugno 2017)

Storari

Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez


Kessiè Montolivo Bonaventura

Suso

Lapadula Andrè Silva​


----------



## Konrad (18 Giugno 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Storari
> 
> Abate Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> 
> ...



Chissà perché anche io sono convinto che, proprio ora che Berlusca è andato, si giocherà con il trequartista e le due punte 4-3-1-2 oppure 3-4-1-2


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Giugno 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Chissà perché anche io sono convinto che, proprio ora che Berlusca è andato, si giocherà con il trequartista e le due punte 4-3-1-2 oppure 3-4-1-2



Ho la stessa sensazione. E che il trequartista sarà un certo colombiano che arriva da madrid


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

Donnarumma (credo rinnovi)
Abate - Romagnoli - *Musacchio* - *Rodriguez*
*Kessiè* - Montolivo - Bonaventura
Suso - *Andrè Silva* - *Borini*

A breve Conti.

Squadretta per ora. Dite che il livello di Lazio e Inter (che deve ancora spendere) lo abbiamo raggiunto?


----------



## zlatan (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma (credo rinnovi)
> Abate - Romagnoli - *Musacchio* - *Rodriguez*
> *Kessiè* - Montolivo - Bonaventura
> Suso - *Andrè Silva* - *Borini*
> ...



Fino a quando non ci leviamo dalle palle Montolivo, no


----------



## DrHouse (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma (credo rinnovi)
> Abate - Romagnoli - *Musacchio* - *Rodriguez*
> *Kessiè* - Montolivo - Bonaventura
> Suso - *Andrè Silva* - *Borini*
> ...



spero che prima del raduno si possa chiudere per Conti, Biglia, Calhanoglu e spero Keita.
con quei 4 hai fatto un passo enorme verso il secondo posto...
arrivasse poi anche uno tra James Rodriguez e Belotti sarebbe una formazione che non avrei immaginato neanche nei sogni più proibiti...


----------



## Theochedeo (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma (credo rinnovi)
> Abate - Romagnoli - *Musacchio* - *Rodriguez*
> *Kessiè* - Montolivo - Bonaventura
> Suso - *Andrè Silva* - *Borini*
> ...



Giocherebbe sicuramente Niang al posto di Borini


----------



## mark (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma (credo rinnovi)
> Abate - Romagnoli - *Musacchio* - *Rodriguez*
> *Kessiè* - Montolivo - Bonaventura
> Suso - *Andrè Silva* - *Borini*
> ...



Con questa al massimo arrivi quinto!! Almeno due giocatori forti forti al posto di Montolivo e Borini per puntare al quarto posto!!
Resta comunque una squadra con molte scommesse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Ma cosa giudicate ora, dato che il mercato non è nemmeno iniziato? Devono arrivare ancora Calhanoglu, Conti, Biglia o chi per lui. Boh...


----------



## Sotiris (28 Giugno 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Donnarumma (credo rinnovi)
> Abate - Romagnoli - *Musacchio* - *Rodriguez*
> *Kessiè* - Montolivo - Bonaventura
> Suso - *Andrè Silva* - *Borini*
> ...



Francamente dopo l'inizio ottimo coi primi tre colpi ero certo di trovarmi ad una settimana dal raduno con la squadra ben più completa. La sensazione è aver speso tanto per essere più o meno nella posizione finale dello scorso anno (attualmente vedrei lotta quarto-quinto posto, quindi poco più del sesto posto).
Vedremo le prossime mosse.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa giudicate ora, dato che il mercato non è nemmeno iniziato? Devono arrivare ancora Calhanoglu, Conti, Biglia o chi per lui. Boh...



Scherzi? Ora arrivano Kalinic, Matri, Ogbonna e Gomez


----------



## Smarx10 (28 Giugno 2017)

Dal centrocampo in su bisogna sistemare un po'. Ma vorrei fare notare che con l'arrivo di conti abbiamo i migliori terzini della serie a e nel complesso una difesa che sicuramente è tra le prime 2-3. Quindi a tutti quelli che dicono "squadretta", vorrei ricordare che soprattutto in Italia è con la difesa che si vincono i campionati. Quindi per me abbiamo già fatto passi da gigante.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Scherzi? Ora arrivano Kalinic, Matri, Ogbonna e Gomez



Adebayor!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Giugno 2017)

in una pagina di calciomercato scrivono 
il Milan ha deciso di cambiare modulo e passare al 4-3-2-1 o al 4-2-3-1

cosa ne pensate ? poi aggiungono che in attacco/giocatori offensivi saranno 7 + jack che potrà agire anche da esterno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Giugno 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Dal centrocampo in su bisogna sistemare un po'. Ma vorrei fare notare che con l'arrivo di conti abbiamo i migliori terzini della serie a e nel complesso una difesa che sicuramente è tra le prime 2-3. Quindi a tutti quelli che dicono "squadretta", vorrei ricordare che soprattutto in Italia è con la difesa che si vincono i campionati. Quindi per me abbiamo già fatto passi da gigante.


Esatto, ma non è comunque finita qui, perché arriverà Calhanoglu e anche il play basso, per quanto riguarda l'11 titolare.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Adebayor!



Indimenticabile


----------



## koti (28 Giugno 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> spero che prima del raduno si possa chiudere per *Conti, Biglia, Calhanoglu* e spero Keita.
> con quei 4 hai fatto un passo enorme verso il secondo posto...
> arrivasse poi anche uno tra James Rodriguez e Belotti sarebbe una formazione che non avrei immaginato neanche nei sogni più proibiti...


Anche solo con questi tre direi che avremmo quasi chiuso il mercato. Mancherebbe solo di puntellare la rosa con qualche riserva (un esterno, perchè Borini da solo non basta, un difensore centrale, un centrocampista decente che si alterni con Jack e Kessiè).


Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma cosa giudicate ora, dato che il mercato non è nemmeno iniziato? Devono arrivare ancora Calhanoglu, Conti, Biglia o chi per lui. Boh...


Lol, si ma sono d'accordo. Era tanto per commentare la formazione odierna dopo 100 milioni spesi.


----------



## Crox93 (28 Giugno 2017)

Bisogna aggiornarla senza Poli


----------



## Clarenzio (28 Giugno 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Bisogna aggiornarla senza Poli


----------



## Heaven (29 Giugno 2017)

FOOTBALL MANAGER MILAN 2017

Per me in prospettiva ci sono un pò di equivoci nella formazione del Milan, dal centrocampo in su, data come lineup difensiva Conti, Musacchio, Romagnoli, Rodriguez

I potenziali titolari sembrano essere: Kessie, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Bonaventura, Suso, Silva, Kalinic

Kessie-Biglia giocano di certo, e possono fare i due a CC in un 4231 o i 2\3 del centrocampo nel 433

La cosa più logica per me sarebbe 4231 con trequarti Suso, Calhanoglu, Bonaventura. Il problema è che nessuno di questi ha il goal facile, e Silva a quanto si dice non è uno da 30 goal a stagione: vogliamo affidarci a lui e Kalinic? 

Mi intriga l'idea di un centrocampo Kessie- Biglia-Calhanoglu\Bonaventura ma secondo me la scelta di uno dei 2 nei 3 di CC preclude la possibilità di inserimento dell'altro nei 3 davanti: Calhanoglu esterno no, e Bonaventura avendo Suso dall'altra parte non mi ispira perchè appunto ci vuole qualcuno col vizio del goal, dare troppe responsabilità a Silva\Kalinic è rischioso.

Insomma la coesistenza di Calhanoglu-Bonaventura attualmente non mi piace: ci vorrebbe uno come Belotti per potersela permettere, e la aggiusterebbe alla grande. O al limite un Keita al posto di Bonaventura. Kalinic-Silva, nonostante mi piaccia come coppia, non mi convince nel complesso considerando il resto della squadra.

per me alla fine dovrebbe essere (incrociando le dita):

Suso Calhanoglu Bonaventura
Belotti\Silva

Suso Calhanoglu Keita\Bonaventura
Andre Silva\Kalinic


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma 

Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez 

Kessie Montolivo Bonaventura 

Suso AndreSilva Çalhanoglu​
2 Luglio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> 
> ...


Impressionante.


----------



## koti (2 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> 
> ...


Squadra discreta, che potrebbe arrivare terza come quinta/sesta. Dipenderà molto dal rendimento dei tre davanti, ad oggi tutte "scommesse", e dal mercato che faranno Roma e Inter. Considerata la base di partenza (oscena) non si poteva fare molto di più. Lavoro eccezionale.

Da capire la collocazione di Calhanoglu.


----------



## Smarx10 (2 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> 
> ...


Mamma mia. Una roba impressionante. Se dovessero arrivare Biglia e Belotti (con conseguente passaggio a modulo a due punte), saremmo a lottare per le prime due posizioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> *Squadra discreta*, che potrebbe arrivare terza come quinta/sesta. Dipenderà molto dal rendimento dei tre davanti, *ad oggi tutte "scommesse"*, e dal mercato che faranno Roma e Inter. Considerata la base di partenza (oscena) non si poteva fare molto di più. Lavoro eccezionale.
> 
> Da capire la collocazione di Calhanoglu.


Su.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> 
> ...



Provocazione:

Donnarumma 

Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez 

Kessie Çalhanoglu Bonaventura 

Borini Suso AndreSilva​
IL Turco quest'anno è stato provato a centrocampo, è giovane con classe, potrebbe imparare il ruolo, comunque sicuro non è una punta esterna, pertanto non potrebbe convivere in un tridente con Suso.

Suso è un top a proteggere palla e girarsi, potrebbe fare il centravanti alla Totti, arretrando, con Borini e Andrè SIlva pronti a tagliare in area per dare profondità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Provocazione:
> 
> Donnarumma
> 
> ...



11:22 del mattino....
Guarda che è presto per i bianchini


----------



## koti (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su.


Calhanoglu l'esterno in un attacco a tre non l'ha mai fatto e non sappiamo come si adatterà (l'esterno lo ha fatto spesso, ma in un 4-4-2). Chi lo ha visto giocare è scettico sul fatto che possa ricoprire quel ruolo.

Andrè Silva non ti garantisce un rendimento sicuro, perchè ha 21 anni e viene da un campionato diverso e meno competitivo. Ha talento, mi piace, ma penso che, almeno per i primi mesi, verrà panchinato dal Kalinic di turno. Avrà bisogno di tempo per ambientarsi (imho).

Comunque sono contento di quello che stanno facendo eh, sembra quasi che mi stia lamentando.


----------



## Mika (2 Luglio 2017)

E se fosse un 4-2-3-1?

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Montolivo
Suso Colhanoglu Bonaventura
A. Silva​
Possibile?


----------



## neoxes (2 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu l'esterno in un attacco a tre non l'ha mai fatto e non sappiamo come si adatterà (l'esterno lo ha fatto spesso, ma in un 4-4-2). Chi lo ha visto giocare è scettico sul fatto che possa ricoprire quel ruolo.
> 
> Andrè Silva non ti garantisce un rendimento sicuro, perchè ha 21 anni e viene da un campionato diverso e meno competitivo. Ha talento, mi piace, ma penso che, almeno per i primi mesi, verrà panchinato dal Kalinic di turno. Avrà bisogno di tempo per ambientarsi (imho).
> 
> Comunque sono contento di quello che stanno facendo eh, sembra quasi che mi stia lamentando.



Una birra che A.Silva esordisce con gol alla prima di campionato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Comunque anche Gattuso nella conferenza stampa sulla sua presentazione è stato irrevocabile,

tutte le giovanili si adatteranno al modulo della prima squadra,
che sarà un 43 e qualche cosa... inutile che si insista nei 442 o 4231 (moduli che invece io preferisco),

probabile invece che si usi un modulo simile a quello iniziale dell'anno scorso, un 433 che si trasforma in un 3412 in fase di possesso, modulo che però ribadisco non vedrà mai e poi mai Suso e Çalhanoglu sui due esterni alti, nemmeno se il centravanti alla fine risultasse veramente Belotti.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
> 
> ...



C'è un intruso in questa formazione?? 
Il mio sogno sarebbe calhanoglu per montolivo e dentro un attaccante esterno da 15 gol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu l'esterno in un attacco a tre non l'ha mai fatto e non sappiamo come si adatterà (l'esterno lo ha fatto spesso, ma in un 4-4-2). Chi lo ha visto giocare è scettico sul fatto che possa ricoprire quel ruolo.
> 
> Andrè Silva non ti garantisce un rendimento sicuro, perchè ha 21 anni e viene da un campionato diverso e meno competitivo. Ha talento, mi piace, ma penso che, almeno per i primi mesi, verrà panchinato dal Kalinic di turno. Avrà bisogno di tempo per ambientarsi (imho).
> 
> Comunque sono contento di quello che stanno facendo eh, sembra quasi che mi stia lamentando.


Parli così di Silva perché non lo conosci, ma per me è tutt'altro che una scommessa; cosa, a quanto pare, che mi confermano gli stessi Fassone e Mirabelli, visto che ci hanno speso 40 milioni di euro.
Calhanoglu non avrà mai giocato esterno di un 4-3-3, ma l'ha fatto per il 4-4-2 e tanto basta, perché l'out di un 4-3-3 ti sottrae qualche compito difensivo e ti da maggior libertà offensiva; quindi, non vedo come potrebbe essere danneggiato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> C'è un intruso in questa formazione??
> Il mio sogno sarebbe calhanoglu per montolivo e dentro un attaccante esterno da 15 gol.


Mai nella vita Calhanoglu play basso... o vogliamo fare il miracolo pure con lui?


----------



## Ale.sasha (2 Luglio 2017)

Assumendo la conferma di Donnarumma oltre che l'arrivo di Kjaer, Conti e Biglia, la formazione per me sarebbe:

Donnarumma 

Kjaer Musacchio Romagnoli 

Conti Biglia Kessie Rodriguez 

Bonaventura Çalhanoglu

AndreSilva 


Che ne dite?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Parli così di Silva perché non lo conosci, ma per me è tutt'altro che una scommessa; cosa, a quanto pare, che mi confermano gli stessi Fassone e Mirabelli, visto che ci hanno speso 40 milioni di euro.
> *Calhanoglu non avrà mai giocato esterno di un 4-3-3, ma l'ha fatto per il 4-4-2 e tanto basta, perché l'out di un 4-3-3 ti sottrae qualche compito difensivo e ti da maggior libertà offensiva; quindi, non vedo come potrebbe essere danneggiato*.



Ma non è che a furia di guardare le partite dei campionati esteri, dimentichi di guardare quelle del campionato italiano?

il discorso sarebbe valido se in Italia non costringessero l'attaccante esterno a fare di fatto il terzino di un 541, corrono molto meno gli esterni dei 442,
abbiamo dimenticato il povero El Sha o anche le rincorse difensive di Deu quest'anno?
Calha non può sostenere il ruolo in Italia semplicemente perché non ha la velocità di base per poterlo sostenere, sarebbe sempre in ritardo, sia sui tagli offensivi che sui rientri, a meno di non giocare alla Suso, ma allora saremmo sterilissimi anche se il nostro centravanti diventasse Belotti, tutti grandi assist man, ma per chi?

Vogliamo ammettere che in Italia il 433 è un modulo con finalità difensive?
infatti Allegri, a cui hanno imposto un modulo più offensivo, nel ritorno è passato a un 4231.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma non è che a furia di guardare le partite dei campionati esteri, dimentichi di guardare quelle del campionato italiano?
> 
> il discorso sarebbe valido se in Italia non costringessero l'attaccante esterno a fare di fatto il terzino di un 541, corrono molto meno gli esterni dei 442,
> abbiamo dimenticato il povero El Sha o anche le rincorse difensive di Deu quest'anno?
> ...


Non vedo il problema; se Insigne lo fa al Napoli, Calha può farlo da noi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non vedo il problema; se Insigne lo fa al Napoli, Calha può farlo da noi.



Il Napoli tiene sull'altro versante un giocatore molto particolare come Callejon, una sorta di Conti,
rientra moltissimo in fase difensiva, poi non partecipa alla costruzione dell'azione, ma si proietta in area con movimenti da punta vera,
giocatore raro, invece noi abbiamo Suso che farebbe pressappoco gli stessi movimenti del turco, lasciando poco presidiata l'area di rigore, come è capitato troppo spesso quest'anno, dopo l'infortunio di Niang.

PS MI risulta anche che Insigne sia molto più veloce di Calha nelle ripartenze.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Il Napoli tiene sull'altro versante un giocatore molto particolare come Callejon, una sorta di Conti,
> rientra moltissimo in fase difensiva, poi non partecipa alla costruzione dell'azione, ma si proietta in area con movimenti da punta vera,
> giocatore raro, invece noi abbiamo Suso che farebbe pressappoco gli stessi movimenti del turco, lasciando poco presidiata l'area di rigore, come è capitato troppo spesso quest'anno, dopo l'infortunio di Niang.
> 
> PS MI risulta anche che Insigne sia molto più veloce di Calha nelle ripartenze.


Ma non c'entra che l'altra fascia sia presidiata da Callejòn; a sinistra c'è Insigne che fa un importante lavoro di ripiegamento, quando ovviamente va a vuoto il pressing, e ciò nonostante ne ha messi 18 l'anno scorso.
Ripeto: non vedo come questo lavoro possa danneggiare Calhanoglu, che a difendere è già abituato da due anni a Leverkusen; tra l'altro, il contesto tattico, almeno in fase di non possesso, sarebbe simile dato che con Schimdt si pressava altissimo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma non c'entra che l'altra fascia sia presidiata da Callejòn; a sinistra c'è Insigne che fa un importante lavoro di ripiegamento, quando ovviamente va a vuoto il pressing, e ciò nonostante ne ha messi 18 l'anno scorso.
> Ripeto: non vedo come questo lavoro possa danneggiare Calhanoglu, che a difendere è già abituato da due anni a Leverkusen; tra l'altro, il contesto tattico, almeno in fase di non possesso, sarebbe simile dato che con Schimdt si pressava altissimo.



mah, continuo a non essere affatto convinto, vedo il Turco e Insigne giocatori molto diversi, più attaccante esterno il primo e appunto più trequartista il secondo, non ti risulta che Calha sia stato provato spesso centrocampista prima della squalifica?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mai nella vita Calhanoglu play basso... o vogliamo fare il miracolo pure con lui?



E si 
Di certo non mi puoi dire che non sono coerente eh??!!
Stavolta l'ho catalogato come 'sogno', non come miracolo. Non me ne fare una colpa se sogno in grandee!!!
Dici che il turco sarà la mezz'ala sinistra? O alto nel tridente? 
Io francamente lo conosco poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E si
> Di certo non mi puoi dire che non sono coerente eh??!!
> Stavolta l'ho catalogato come 'sogno', non come miracolo. Non me ne fare una colpa se sogno in grandee!!!
> Dici che il turco sarà la mezz'ala sinistra? O alto nel tridente?
> Io francamente lo conosco poco.


Io dico alto nel tridente a sinistra.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> mah, continuo a non essere affatto convinto, vedo il Turco e Insigne giocatori molto diversi, più attaccante esterno il primo e appunto più trequartista il secondo, non ti risulta che Calha sia stato provato spesso centrocampista prima della squalifica?


Sì, ha giocato praticamente sempre a centrocampo l'anno scorso, prima della squalifica, e ci gioca da almeno due anni, dall'arrivo del Chicharito.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Per come sta nascendo questo nuovo milan , a voler esser pignoli, manca un attaccante esterno che veda la porta(oltre al regista).
Uno da 15 gol , giusto per intenderci.
A meno che non si vuole davvero giocare col 3-5-2 come modulo di riferimento ma ci credo poco.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io dico alto nel tridente a sinistra.



Asse di sinistra rodriguez-bonaventura-calhanoglu , asse di destra conti-kessie-suso.
Abbiamo il giusto equilibrio tra tecnica, corsa con la palla e movimenti a sovrapporre senza palla.
L'unico neo sarebbe che la fase realizzativa peserebbe tremendamente sulle spalle di silva in quanto i nostri attacacnti esterni prediligono 'mandare' e non 'andare'.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Asse di sinistra rodriguez-bonaventura-calhanoglu , asse di destra conti-kessie-suso.
> Abbiamo il giusto equilibrio tra tecnica, corsa con la palla e movimenti a sovrapporre senza palla.
> L'unico neo sarebbe che la fase realizzativa peserebbe tremendamente sulle spalle di silva in quanto i nostri attacacnti esterni prediligono 'mandare' e non 'andare'.


Ribadisco: Calhanoglu e Suso, per me, arrivano tranquillamente in doppia cifra.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2017)

Mancano solo Biglia e Conti, poi per me l'11 titolare è pronto.


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (2 Luglio 2017)

Ad oggi con l'inserimento del quasi certo Conti e con Biglia sperando che arrivi.


Donnarumma

Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez

Kessie Biglia Bonaventura

Suso Silva Calhanoglu​

Ora io credo che il modulo migliore sarebbe un 4-3-1-2 ed ecco che il mio sogno sarebbe:


Donnarumma

Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez

Kessie Biglia Bonaventura

Calhanoglu

Silva Belotti/Aubameyang​


Sacrificherei Suso per cercare di andare a prende Belotti o Aubameyang, nel caso non dovessimo riuscire dovremo accontentarci di Kalinic.
Nella formazione della prima ipotesi ce la giochiamo con Inter e Roma per il 3°/4° posto, con quella della seconda le cose si fanno ancora più interessanti


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma (?)
Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
Kessié - Biglia(?)
Suso - Calhanoglu - Bonaventura
André Silva​

Ad oggi mi piacerebbe vedere questa.


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Luglio 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Donnarumma (?)
> Conti - Musacchio - Romagnoli - Rodriguez
> Kessié - Biglia(?)
> Suso - Calhanoglu - Bonaventura
> ...



Quasi sicuramente sarà questa la formazione, la più grossa incognita rimane il portiere


----------



## pennyhill (2 Luglio 2017)

Se non ricordo male, probabilmente è dal 1997 che non si vedeva una campagna acquisti estiva con l’arrivo di 6-7 aspiranti titolari. In quel caso fu un flop totale. Andò meglio la stagione successiva.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ribadisco: Calhanoglu e Suso, per me, arrivano tranquillamente in doppia cifra.



Sarebbe l'eccezione, non la regola.
Guardando i numeri e le carriere di suso e del turco solo una volta uno dei due è arrivato in doppia cifra.
Calhanoglu , anno 2013-2014, 11 gol.
Sono trequartisti , non attaccanti. Sia chiaro che ci mettono tanto dentro la partita e dentro la manovra ma il gol non è la loro forza.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Luglio 2017)

tra 15 giorni sapremmo di + sulla formazione base
speriamo di vendere i pacchi entro quella data.. così arrivano pure i giocatori che mancano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l'eccezione, non la regola.
> Guardando i numeri e le carriere di suso e del turco solo una volta uno dei due è arrivato in doppia cifra.
> Calhanoglu , anno 2013-2014, 11 gol.
> Sono trequartisti , non attaccanti. Sia chiaro che ci mettono tanto dentro la partita e dentro la manovra ma il gol non è la loro forza.


Calhanoglu è arrivato in doppia cifra, come dici, nella stagione 2013/14, ma anche in quella 2014/15 (13 reti); l'annata più sterile è stata la 2015/16 (8 goal), ma già l'anno scorso è arrivato a 7 goal in 22 presenze, prima della squalifica, con buona probabilità, quindi, di raggiungere la doppia cifra. 
Sono d'accordo, nasce trequartista, come Suso, ma ciò non toglie che possano tramutarsi di più in attaccanti, piazzandoli in alto in un tridente; le metamorfosi da fantasisti ad attaccanti non sono poche e con gente come loro, che della palla fa quasi quello che vuole, non vedo il problema.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu è arrivato in doppia cifra, come dici, nella stagione 2013/14, ma anche in quella 2014/15 (13 reti); l'annata più sterile è stata la 2015/16 (8 goal), ma già l'anno scorso è arrivato a 7 goal in 22 presenze, prima della squalifica, con buona probabilità, quindi, di raggiungere la doppia cifra.
> Sono d'accordo, nasce trequartista, come Suso, ma ciò non toglie che possano tramutarsi di più in attaccanti, piazzandoli in alto in un tridente; le metamorfosi da fantasisti ad attaccanti non sono poche e con gente come loro, che della palla fa quasi quello che vuole, non vedo il problema.



Il dramma é che senza palla non ci vanno ma vogliono palla tra i piedi. E non è poco.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu è arrivato in doppia cifra, come dici, nella stagione 2013/14, ma anche in quella 2014/15 (13 reti); l'annata più sterile è stata la 2015/16 (8 goal), ma già l'anno scorso è arrivato a 7 goal in 22 presenze, prima della squalifica, con buona probabilità, quindi, di raggiungere la doppia cifra.
> Sono d'accordo, nasce trequartista, come Suso, ma ciò non toglie che possano tramutarsi di più in attaccanti, piazzandoli in alto in un tridente; le metamorfosi da fantasisti ad attaccanti non sono poche e con gente come loro, che della palla fa quasi quello che vuole, non vedo il problema.



Mi riferivo ai dati del solo campionato e mi pare che guardando solo quelli in doppia cifra ci é arrivato una volta sola.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il dramma é che *senza palla non ci vanno *ma vogliono palla tra i piedi. E non è poco.


Ci si può lavorare e, comunque, secondo me, ne fate un dramma; gli si può far arrivare tranquillamente palla e farlo giocare in libertà, senza che questa carenza di tagli ne pregiudichi il rendimento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi riferivo ai dati del solo campionato e mi pare che guardando solo quelli in doppia cifra ci é arrivato una volta sola.


Allora l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 6 in 15 presenza; in prospettiva, sarebbe potuto arrivare tranquillamente a 12/15 marcature.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci si può lavorare e, comunque, secondo me, ne fate un dramma; gli si può far arrivare tranquillamente palla e farlo giocare in libertà, senza che questa carenza di tagli ne pregiudichi il rendimento.



Ma no non è un dramma ma una valutazione tecnica su come sarebbe il nostro tridente.
Alla fin fine in un modulo a 3 punte anche gli interpreti esterni devono garantire un buon bottino di reti altrimenti i conti non tornano. Se i 3 assieme non arrivano a 45 gol non ne fai di strada.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 6 in 15 presenza; in prospettiva, sarebbe potuto arrivare tranquillamente a 12/15 marcature.





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma no non è un dramma ma una valutazione tecnica su come sarebbe il nostro tridente.
> Alla fin fine in un modulo a 3 punte anche gli interpreti esterni devono garantire un buon bottino di reti altrimenti i conti non tornano. Se i 3 assieme non arrivano a 45 gol non ne fai di strada.



Boh, non vi capisco, 
non è una questione di quanti gol farà il Turco, fra punizioni, rigori e castagne dalla distanza è probabile che possa arrivare alla doppia cifra, idem si può affermare per Suso nell'altro versante, ma resta il fatto che non sia una punta, non si muove da punta, non occupa l'area da punta; è un centrocampista, un regista avanzato e come tale agirà. Son certo che sia più probabile che faccia la mezzala alla Bonaventura che la punta del tridente.
Può non piacere, ma al momento la nostra unica punta esterna per un tridente è Borini, considerando già ceduto Niang,
per fine mercato sicuro arrivano altre due punte, ovviamente dando per partenti Bacca e Lapa.
A prescindere dai moduli che si utilizzeranno il pacchetto punte sarà composto da A. Silva, Borini, x, x
sarebbe fantastico Belotti più Keita o Gomez.


----------



## Love (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boh, non vi capisco,
> non è una questione di quanti gol farà il Turco, fra punizioni, rigori e castagne dalla distanza è probabile che possa arrivare alla doppia cifra, idem si può affermare per Suso nell'altro versante, ma resta il fatto che non sia una punta, non si muove da punta, non occupa l'area da punta; è un centrocampista, un regista avanzato e come tale agirà. Son certo che sia più probabile che faccia la mezzala alla Bonaventura che la punta del tridente.
> Può non piacere, ma al momento la nostra unica punta esterna per un tridente è Borini, considerando già ceduto Niang,
> per fine mercato sicuro arrivano altre due punte, ovviamente dando per partenti Bacca e Lapa.
> ...



il fatto che non abbiamo punte esterne ma esterni d'attacco non vi fa pensare che magari montella stia pensando al 4231?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma no non è un dramma ma una valutazione tecnica su come sarebbe il nostro tridente.
> Alla fin fine in un modulo a 3 punte anche gli interpreti esterni devono garantire un buon bottino di reti altrimenti i conti non tornano. Se i 3 assieme non arrivano a 45 gol non ne fai di strada.


Infatti, secondo me, un trio Suso-Calha-Silva ce la farebbe a portare almeno 45 goal.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> il fatto che non abbiamo punte esterne ma esterni d'attacco non vi fa pensare che magari montella stia pensando al 4231?



La rosa al momento è da 4312, ma resto fedele alla conferenza stampa di Gattuso, che disse che il progetto è di far giocare tutte le squade iovanili come la prima squadra è il modulo sarà assolutamente 43 con unica variante in attacco 433 o 4312, l'albero di natale lo escluderei perché sarebbe indispensabile un giocatore con progressione bruciante alla Kaka, nessuno dei nostri trequartisti ha tale dote


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boh, non vi capisco,
> non è una questione di quanti gol farà il Turco, fra punizioni, rigori e castagne dalla distanza è probabile che possa arrivare alla doppia cifra, idem si può affermare per Suso nell'altro versante, *ma resta il fatto che non sia una punta, non si muove da punta, non occupa l'area da punta*; è un centrocampista, un regista avanzato e come tale agirà. Son certo che sia più probabile che faccia la mezzala alla Bonaventura che la punta del tridente.
> Può non piacere, ma al momento la nostra unica punta esterna per un tridente è Borini, considerando già ceduto Niang,
> per fine mercato sicuro arrivano altre due punte, ovviamente dando per partenti Bacca e Lapa.
> ...


Beh, qual è il problema?


----------



## mefisto94 (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, qual è il problema?



A mio parere il problema non si pone perchè stante così la rosa giocherà Bonaventura in attacco e Chalanoglu mezz'ala sinistra. Stiamo a vedere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh, qual è il problema?



Che costruiremmo pochissime occasioni da gol, non occupando coi tempi giusti l'area e le partite con le provinciali che fanno catenaccio, le vinceremmo solo con invenzioni estemporanee dei giocatori più dotati, insomma ne pareggeremmo troppe,
del resto film già visto anche con Milan molto forti.
Il calcio si gioca con le punte, soprattutto in un campionato ormai molto sbilanciato, in cui occorre vincere quasi tutte le partite.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A mio parere il problema non si pone perchè stante così la rosa giocherà Bonaventura in attacco e Chalanoglu mezz'ala sinistra. Stiamo a vedere.



Non credo a Bonaventura in attacco, ma concordo che è più probabile che ci giochi lui piùttosto del Turco,
sono molto curioso di sentire le dichiarazioni di Montella a tal proposito


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che costruiremmo pochissime occasioni da gol, non occupando coi tempi giusti l'area e le partite con le provinciali che fanno catenaccio, le vinceremmo solo invenzioni estemporanee dei giocatori più dotati, insomma ne pareggeremmo troppe,
> del resto film già visto anche con Milan molto forti.
> Il calcio si gioca con le punte, soprattutto in un campionato ormai molto sbilanciato, in cui occorre vincere quasi tutte le partite.


Se hai un tridente che ti porta almeno 45/50 goal, due mezzali che te ne portano 12/15, più una panchina e il resto dei titolari capaci di portartene un'altra decina ancora, non ci saranno di questi problemi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se hai un tridente che ti porta almeno 45/50 goal, due mezzali che te ne portano 12/15, più una panchina e il resto dei titolari capaci di portartene un'altra decina ancora, non ci saranno di questi problemi.



se segnassimo tutti quei gol certo che non ci sarebbero problemi, ma con una punta isolata e due centrocampisti d'appoggio non ci sono assolutamente le condizioni per realizzare tutti quei gol.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> se segnassimo tutti quei gol certo che non ci sarebbero problemi, ma con una punta isolata e due centrocampisti d'appoggio non ci sono assolutamente le condizioni per realizzare tutti quei gol.


Non ti convincerò del contrario; sarà il campo a convincerti


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ti convincerò del contrario; sarà il campo a convincerti



Spererò fino alla fine del mercato nell'acquisto di un ulteriore grande punta da affiancare a A. SIlva,
in caso contrario resterò in attesa, fiducioso di essere clamorosamente smentito dal campo


----------



## Milo (3 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...




Aggiornato


----------



## Smarx10 (6 Luglio 2017)

Con l'arrivo di Conti:
------------Donnarumma-------------------
Conti--Musacchio--Romagnoli--Rodriguez
----Kessie-----Montolivo-----Calhanoglu----
------Suso---Andre Silva---Bonaventura


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Con l'arrivo di Conti:
> ------------Donnarumma-------------------
> Conti--Musacchio--Romagnoli--Rodriguez
> ----Kessie-----Montolivo-----Calhanoglu----
> ------Suso---Andre Silva---Bonaventura


Manca soltanto il play... al 6 luglio, dopo solo un giorno di ritiro


----------



## davoreb (6 Luglio 2017)

Serve assolutamente un play, in quel ruolo meglio un campione anche sui 30 che un giovane anche se promettente.

Poi una punta che lasciando fuori un tra Suso, Bonaventura e Calhanoglu ci permetta di fare il 4312 o 352 anche a partita in corso.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Luglio 2017)

Quindi con Donnarumma confermato

Donnarumma
*Conti Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
*Kessié *Montolivo Bonaventura
Suso *Silva Calhanoglu*


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2017)

Bene ora manca come titolare solo il play e un esterno sinistro. Vedendo come si evolve la trattativa per Aubameyang...


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2017)

Adesso sotto con il centrocampo che la situazione è diventata tragica anche dal punto di vista numerico, considerate le partenze di Kucka, Poli, Pasalic, Mati e probabilmente Bertolacci.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Quindi con Donnarumma confermato
> 
> Donnarumma
> *Conti Musacchio* Romagnoli *Rodriguez*
> ...


Un regista e un Aubameyang in più e secondo me si arriva secondi in carrozza, magari possiamo pure rompere un po' le scatole alla Juventus per il primato, visto che i gobbi saranno più concentrati ad arrivare in finale di CL per battere così il loro stesso record di finali perse.


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...




Aggiornato, per Donnarumma aspetto l'ufficialità.

Inizia ad essere una rosa molto forte


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Luglio 2017)

Dando per fatto Bonucci... Mamma mia
-----------------Donnarumma----------------
-------Musacchio--Bonucci--Romagnoli------
--Conti----Kessie----Biglia----Rodriguez-----
----------Calhanoglu----Bonaventura--------
--------------------Silva-----------------------


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Dobbiamo aspettare altre due ufficialità. Difesa a 4 raga. Non capisco perché vi ostiniate a pensare che la difesa sarà a 3. Solo Bonucci è capace, gli altri non sono giocatori da difesa a 3. Rodriguez esterno a 5 non è capace.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo aspettare altre due ufficialità. Difesa a 4 raga. Non capisco perché vi ostiniate a pensare che la difesa sarà a 3. Solo Bonucci è capace, gli altri non sono giocatori da difesa a 3. Rodriguez esterno a 5 non è capace.



Se non giochiamo a 3 in difesa, con l'eventuale arrivo di un altro attaccante come pensi giocheremo?


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Se non giochiamo a 3 in difesa, con l'eventuale arrivo di un altro attaccante come pensi giocheremo?


Per me sempre a 4, Biglia e Kessiè davanti alla difesa, Calhanoglu piu avanti (posizione alla Borja Valero, Mati Fernandez...), esterni Jack e Suso (?) e attaccante avanti. Probabilmente però Silva è stato preso consapevoli che ha bisogno di tempo oppure vogliono provare a metterlo esterno per avere due punte. Un attacco Silva - Belotti (o Aubameyang o chi per esso) - Bonaventura ci starebbe molto bene, anche perché Silva è bravo ad allargarsi palla al piede.. Idea mia sai..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me sempre a 4, Biglia e Kessiè davanti alla difesa, Calhanoglu piu avanti (posizione alla Borja Valero, Mati Fernandez...), esterni Jack e Suso (?) e attaccante avanti. Probabilmente però Silva è stato preso consapevoli che ha bisogno di tempo oppure vogliono provare a metterlo esterno per avere due punte. Un attacco Silva - Belotti (o Aubameyang o chi per esso) - Bonaventura ci starebbe molto bene, anche perché Silva è bravo ad allargarsi palla al piede.. Idea mia sai..



Ci puo stare, anche io stavo pensando ad un modulo del genere escludendo il 3-5-2. 
O senno' un altro modulo potrebbe essere il 4-3-1-2, con Kessie,Biglia,Jack a centrocampo, Cahla trequartista dietro Silva e l'altro attaccante che verra' preso


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Dando per fatto Bonucci... Mamma mia
> -----------------Donnarumma----------------
> -------Musacchio--Bonucci--Romagnoli------
> --Conti----Kessie----Biglia----Rodriguez-----
> ...


Con Conte in panchina si vincerebbe lo scudetto.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ci puo stare, anche io stavo pensando ad un modulo del genere escludendo il 3-5-2.
> O senno' un altro modulo potrebbe essere il 4-3-1-2, con Kessie,Biglia,Jack a centrocampo, Cahla trequartista dietro Silva e l'altro attaccante che verra' preso


Esatto, comunque sono dell'idea pure io che Calha abbia abbastanza la possibilità di svariare ovunque


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Aggiorniamo:

Donnarumma
Conti Musacchio Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessié Biglia Calhanoglu
Suso Silva Bonaventura​
Waiting for...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessié Biglia Calhanoglu
Suso Silva Bonaventura​


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2017)

il 3 5 2 come lo fareste voi?

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
e poi?


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessié Biglia Calhanoglu
> Suso Silva Bonaventura​




Madre de Dios.


Il mio cervello fatica ad elaborare quello che leggono gli occhi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma-Romagnoli, Bonucci, Musacchio-Conti, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez-Hakan CH,Andre Silva. 

Sarà questa la formazione titolare.


----------



## Milo (14 Luglio 2017)

Aggiorno dopo LE ufficialità.

Comunque secondo me Montella farà vari test prima di avere il modulo ideale


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessié Biglia Calhanoglu
> Suso Silva Bonaventura​


Neanche a FIFA ti esce una squadra così.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Donnarumma-Romagnoli, Bonucci, Musacchio-Conti, Biglia, Bonaventura, Rodriguez-Hakan CH,Andre Silva.
> 
> Sarà questa la formazione titolare.



Manca Kessie (anche perchè ne hai messi 10) e soprattutto non si può vedere un 3-5-2 senza avere 2 punte.


E con una seconda punta vuol dire che uno tra Bonaventura e Calhanoglu dovrà stare fuori, cosa abbastanza impensabile IMHO.




Comunque io dico ancora 4-3-3 con la nuova punta come centravanti e sperando in un esterno destro atomico.
Chissà che James non chiuda un certo olandese a Monaco che magari potrebbe voler cambiare aria gli ultimi anni di carriera.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il 3 5 2 come lo fareste voi?
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> e poi?



Senza dubbi:

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kassie Biglia R. Rodriguez
Suso Kalhanoglu
Belotti

Con i due terzini molto alti, una sorta di attaccanti esterni,
Suso, Kalha, Bona, A. Silva a turno a giocare fra le linee, come si suol dire e Kessie e BIglia a garantire pressing al centro.


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Spero vivamente nella difesa a 4.


----------



## vitrich86 (14 Luglio 2017)

io al momento farei un 3-4-3 con:
donnarumma
musacchio bonucci romagnoli
conti kessie biglia rodriguez
suso silva bonaventura .... con il turco jolly dalla panchina, onestamente non lo vedo nei 3 davanti. oppure il turco titolare trequartista insieme a suso dietro la punta, in questo caso sacrificando jack. bonucci a 4 dietro perde il 50% del suo potenziale...musacchio per me imparerebbe in fretta anche perchè nel river già ci giocava se non erro così come romagnoli che a 3 a sinistra ci sa giocare eccome. poi sugli esterni lato destro conti che è il suo ruolo naturale e rodriguez, che anche se credo che per lui un ruolo inedito, nel giro di un paio di partite farebbe suo quel nuovo collocamento. avanti a destra suso senza pensarci un secondo, al centro silva sperando sia forte e in attesa di....e a sinistra jack che li ci sa stare molto bene. per me questa per ripartire sarebbe una formazione molto equilibrata e non del tutto stravolta dato che ci sarebbero 4 ''vecchi'' che già sappiamo quanto possono rendere. poi bho si ci potrebbe sbizzarrire in realtà.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

Questa. No difesa a 3, solo Bonucci e Conti ne sono in grado.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questa. No difesa a 3, solo Bonucci e Conti ne sono in grado.



Perfetta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questa. No difesa a 3, solo Bonucci e Conti ne sono in grado.


Musacchio prima alternativa in difesa e Silva prima alternativa in attacco se arriverà uno tra Belotti e Aubameyang.


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questa. No difesa a 3, solo Bonucci e Conti ne sono in grado.




Continuano a non piacermi quei tre davanti. Va bene Andrè Silva, ma Jack e Suso non sono dei finalizzatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Continuano a non piacermi quei tre davanti. Va bene Andrè Silva, ma Jack e Suso non sono dei finalizzatori.


Con una squadra così dietro arrivano in doppia cifra in scioltezza. Già li vedo i lanci di Bonucci sui piedi di Suso o i filtranti di Calhanoglu per Bonaventura...


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Continuano a non piacermi quei tre davanti. Va bene Andrè Silva, ma Jack e Suso non sono dei finalizzatori.



Non ti servono i finalizzatori. Quel modulo si trasforma in 3-4-3 in fase di attacco, con i terzini che si alzano e Kessiè o Biglia che si abbassano. Vedremo molti cross e molti inserimenti, quindi probabilmente l'attaccante farà sui 30 gol ed i vari centrocampisti andranno in doppia cifra.
Magari prenderei un esterno puro atletico ed offensivo (alla Keità) per avere un'alternativa tattica, ma l'idea di gioco di base è quella che ti ho espresso sopra.


----------



## Eziomare (14 Luglio 2017)

A me farebbe impazzire questa: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma-Conti-Bonucci-Romagnoli-Rodriguez-Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura-Calhanoglu (trequarti)-Silva-Aubamejang/Belotti. Vi piacerebbe?


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questa. No difesa a 3, solo Bonucci e Conti ne sono in grado.



Questa mi sembra la migliore con i giocatori che abbiamo oggi. Se dovesse arrivare un top in attacco mi piacerebbe vedere:

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Bonaventura
Calhanoglu
TOP Silva

In sostanza 4312 con Suso prima alternativa offensiva (con lui si potrebbe anche cambiare modulo) in panchina e Musacchio alternativa per la difesa

Il Top in attacco se non l'avete capitolo è Aubameyang o Belotti


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> A me farebbe impazzire questa: 4-3-1-2 Donnarumma-Conti-Bonucci-Romagnoli-Rodriguez-Kessie-Biglia-Bonaventura-Calhanoglu (trequarti)-Silva-Aubamejang/Belotti. Vi piacerebbe?



Esattamente quella che ho scritto io


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Senza dubbi:
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> ...



manca jack...è per quello che ho fatto la domanda....volevo vedere dove mettevate jack.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me, mancano tre colpi soltanto: una mezzala, un'ala e una punta.

G. Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessiè Biglia Calhanoglu
Suso X Bonaventura

A. Donnarumma
Abate Musacchio Paletta/Kjaer Antonelli
X Montolivo Locatelli
Borini Silva X​
Benassi/Jankto, Ghezzal e Aubameyang/Belotti.


----------



## Eziomare (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Secondo me, mancano tre colpi soltanto: una mezzala, un'ala e una punta.
> 
> G. Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...


 Io non ci credo che Silva siedera' in panchina, ho la vaga e forse immotivata sensazione che il ragazzo stupira' tutti.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> il 3 5 2 come lo fareste voi?
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> e poi?



Per me giocheremo così

Donnarumma
Musacchio-----Bonucci-----Romagnoli
Conti----Kessie---Biglia----Rodriguez
-------------Calhanoglu--------------
André Silva/Kalinic----attaccante big--
​

Bonaventura e Calhanoglu si alterneranno (con Bonaventura si passa al 3-5-2).

In certe partite, magari con le squadre che si coprono di più, si giocherà invece con la difesa a quattro.

Suso se ne andrà, salvo clamorosi ripensamenti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che Silva siedera' in panchina, ho la vaga e forse immotivata sensazione che il ragazzo stupira' tutti.


Ma panchinaro si fa per dire; giocheremo tantissime partite e tantissime ne giocherà anche lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> manca jack...è per quello che ho fatto la domanda....volevo vedere dove mettevate jack.....



Suso, Jack, Calhacoso e A. SIlva a rotazione in 4 per due posti da trequartista, scordatevi le formazioni da 11 titolari, non esistono,

la riserva di Belotti potrebbe essere addirittura Kalinic


----------



## Eziomare (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma panchinaro si fa per dire; giocheremo tantissime partite e tantissime ne giocherà anche lui.


Certo, avevo inteso. Personalmente pero' lo metterei nell'11 titolare "di base", ecco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Certo, avevo inteso. Personalmente pero' lo metterei nell'11 titolare "di base", ecco.


Beh, ne ero convinto anch'io; troveresti, se li cercassi, mille post in cui sostengo che un acquisto da 40 milioni non può restare in panchina, ma... ma Bonucci ha sconvolto tutto: questa società ha piani che nemmeno immaginiamo.
La volontà è di fare una rosa forte, non un 11; quindi, anche un Silva da 40 milioni, o un Musacchio, che tutti davamo titolare, risultano essere, di base, non più dei titolarissimi ma delle primissime alternative; il che è anche giusto così, perché lotteremo su tre fronti e non potranno giocare sempre e soltanto Bonucci-Romagnoli dietro e chi arriverà tra Aubameyang e Belotti davanti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Suso, Jack, Calhacoso e A. SIlva a rotazione in 4 per due posti da trequartista, *scordatevi le formazioni da 11 titolari, non esistono*,
> 
> la riserva di Belotti potrebbe essere addirittura Kalinic


Esatto. Silva e Musacchio in "panchina" si fa per dire.


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Luglio 2017)

A questo punto io sto sognando questo Milan per puntare a vincere TUTTO...

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Modric Biglia Bonaventura
Suso Belotti Andrè Silva

Donnarumma
Abate Zapata Musacchio Antonelli
Kessiè Locatelli Calhanoglu
Ghezzal Kalinic Borini​


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> A questo punto io sto sognando questo Milan per puntare a vincere TUTTO...
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...


Ahhhhhhh Zapata, ahhhhhhhh...


----------



## Albijol (14 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
romagnoli bonucci musacchio
Conti Kessie Biglia Suso Rodriguez
Mister x(Belotti o Aubameyang) André Silva

Con un 3-5-2 così Conte ci vincerebbe lo scudetto a marzo. Purtroppo abbiamo Montella, che speriamo scelga il modulo giusto


----------



## Cizzu (14 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> la riserva di Belotti potrebbe essere addirittura Kalinic



Addirittura.. vi arriva così in là l'immaginazione?!


----------



## neoxes (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Addirittura.. vi arriva così in là l'immaginazione?!



In realtà lo ha detto Montella in conferenza stampa


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2017)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Addirittura.. vi arriva così in là l'immaginazione?!



Per razionalità occorre attenersi ai fatti conosciuti per formulare delle ipotesi,
ciò non vuol dire che se si viene a conoscenza di nuovi elementi non si possa cambiare ipotesi o opinioni,
per quello è così importante la cultura in generale e continuare comunque a informarsi,
le verità assolute, sono sempre più radicate, quanto più è alto il grado di ignoranza, vedere i mussulmani estremisti,
ma potremmo avere molti esempi anche a casa nostra  

a oggi, per quello che siamo a conoscenza della vicenda Kalinic, abbiamo il giocatore che ha praticamente rotto con l'ambiente viola, annunciando di voler andare al Milan, nel frattempo non mi pare che vi siano altre pretendenti di scorta per lui,
o è matto o vuol dire che ha avuto rassicurazioni, non credi?


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> Kessié Biglia Calhanoglu
> Suso Silva Bonaventura​



Questo 11 tecnicamente è IMPRESSIONANTE.
Si possono tranquillamente raggiungere picchi di 75% di possesso palla a partita, non sterile ovviamente.


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2017)

sono sempre più convinto che giocheremo a 3 dietro..sia perchè Bonucci centrale è il top sia perchè non si può panchinare cosi come se nulla fosse musacchio che resta cmq un signor difensore...343 o 3412 secondo me...

-------------Donnarumma
----Musacchio-Bonucci-Romagnoli
--Conti---Kessie--Biglia--R.Rodriguez
--Suso----Aubameyang----Calhanoglu


-------------Donnarumma
----Musacchio-Bonucci-Romagnoli
--Conti---Kessie--Biglia--R.Rodriguez
-------------Calhanoglu
--------A.Silva---Aubameyang


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2017)

E nulla, manco le cannonate vi levano dalla testa la difesa a 3


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me i due principali schieramenti sarebbero, ad oggi:

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Kessie Biglia Calhanoglu
Suso Silva Bonaventura



Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
Conti Kessie Biglia Rodriguez
Suso Calhanoglu
Silva


Con la difesa a tre, però, mancherebbero le alternative in difesa


----------



## King of the North (14 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E nulla, manco le cannonate vi levano dalla testa la difesa a 3



Abbiamo giocato la prima uscita stagionale a 4, Rodriguez ha detto che Montella prova solo la difesa a 4 ma per 3/4 del forum si gioca a 3. Va bene, contenti voi...


----------



## Love (15 Luglio 2017)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Abbiamo giocato la prima uscita stagionale a 4, Rodriguez ha detto che Montella prova solo la difesa a 4 ma per 3/4 del forum si gioca a 3. Va bene, contenti voi...



Forse è cambiato qualcosa nelle ultime ore???


----------



## King of the North (15 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> Forse è cambiato qualcosa nelle ultime ore???



Pensi che Bonucci sia un'idea degli ultimi due giorni? Ma soprattutto, se Montella gioca con la difesa a 4 Mirabelli ha fatto un mercato in quest'ottica. Comunque cosa vi devo dire, inizia tra poco la turnè cinese.....vediamo lo schieramento.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Che la difesa a 3 verrà usata, per qualche partita e soprattutto a partita in corso, è fuor di dubbio. Usarla come modulo base non credo proprio, perché si regala un uomo agli avversari. Difesa a 3 significa 3 uomini bloccati dietro. A 4 significa che puoi sganciare un terzino a turno o entrambi contemporaneamente e fare quel gioco 4-3 con triangolazioni e smarcatura che piace tanto a Vincenzino.


----------



## orodoc (15 Luglio 2017)

la difesa per me sarà sicuramente a 4. 
A mio avviso i tre difensori centrali (titolari) servono per la rotazione: non si possono giocare 60 partite (questa è la previsione se si vuole arrivare fino in fondo in tutte le competizioni) solo con due. In ogni caso giocheranno mediamente 35-40 partite a testa (acciacchi a parte) che sono più che sufficienti a mantenere alta la forma fisica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Che la difesa a 3 verrà usata, per qualche partita e soprattutto a partita in corso, è fuor di dubbio. Usarla come modulo base non credo proprio, perché si regala un uomo agli avversari. Difesa a 3 significa 3 uomini bloccati dietro. A 4 significa che puoi sganciare un terzino a turno o entrambi contemporaneamente e fare quel gioco 4-3 con triangolazioni e smarcatura che piace tanto a Vincenzino.



Su dai, la difesa a tre l'abbiamo usata praticamente sempre l'anno scorso, no cascate dal pero

si fingeva uno schieramento a 4 solo nell'annuncio delle formazioni,
poi o Abate giocava altissimo (non ha mai avuto tante occasioni gol davanti alla porta come quest'anno, tutte sbagliate, sono curioso di vederci Conti nelle stesse situazioni di gioco) con De Sciglio che faceva il terzo,

Oppure variante, Montella faceva alzare altissimi ambedue i terzini e arretrava Locatelli sulla linea dei due centrali difensivi.

Questanno si gioca sicuro a tre, ma non regali nessun uomo all'avversario perchè tutti i difensori sono propositivi e hanno proprietà di palleggio.
imposteranno loro l'uscita, o girandosi la palla con la solita partecipazione di Gigio, o lanciando,
Biglia e Kessie non credo che parteciperanno molto, il loro compito sarà presidiare la mediana e recuperare le famose seconde palle,
cosa in cui sono maestri.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Su dai, la difesa a tre l'abbiamo usata praticamente sempre l'anno scorso, no cascate dal pero
> 
> si fingeva uno schieramento a 4 solo nell'annuncio delle formazioni,
> poi o Abate giocava altissimo (non ha mai avuto tante occasioni gol davanti alla porta come quest'anno, tutte sbagliate, sono curioso di vederci Conti nelle stesse situazioni di gioco) con De Sciglio che faceva il terzo,
> ...



La difesa a tre l'abbiamo usata in fase di possesso, partendo con due terzini e due centrali. Una cosa è il modulo di partenza, un'altra l'intepretazione ed i movimenti che si devono fare.
Quest'anno siamo partiti con la difesa a 3, vera, in due occasioni: Atalanta e Bologna nelle penultime due di campionato.

La difesa a 3 con 3 marcatori è da squadretta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Che la difesa a 3 verrà usata, per qualche partita e soprattutto a partita in corso, è fuor di dubbio. Usarla come modulo base non credo proprio, perché si regala un uomo agli avversari. Difesa a 3 significa 3 uomini bloccati dietro. A 4 significa che puoi sganciare un terzino a turno o entrambi contemporaneamente e fare quel gioco 4-3 con triangolazioni e smarcatura che piace tanto a Vincenzino.


Amen. Tra l'altro, costruire una rosa per un sistema con difesa a 3 è controproducente, perché ti devi dotare di almeno 5 centrali, se non 6; il che non ti permette di tornare a 4, perché significa silurare 1/2 difensori perennemente, mettendoli _de facto_ fuori rosa; altrimenti che si fa? Difesa a 3 sistema base e qualche volta si gioca a 4? No, non credo proprio. 
Come detto da te e come vado ripetendo: la useremo, ma non come modulo base.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> La difesa a tre l'abbiamo usata in fase di possesso, partendo con due terzini e due centrali. Una cosa è il modulo di partenza, un'altra l'intepretazione ed i movimenti che si devono fare.
> Quest'anno siamo partiti con la difesa a 3, vera, in due occasioni: Atalanta e Bologna nelle penultime due di campionato.
> 
> La difesa a 3 con 3 marcatori è da squadretta.



Ma per favore, da squadretta è un modulo 433 con due centrocampisti sugli esterni alti, quello che ci propongono quasi sempre gli allenatori italiani, il massimo del provincialismo e della mancanza di equilibrio tattico a cui si appellano, in praticano difendono in 10 e attaccano in quattro quando va bene.

la vecchia difesa della nazionale con Maldini, Nesta e Cannavaro ti sembrava una squadretta o anche la BBC Juventina?

squadretta sarebbe un tridente composto da un centravanti e Suso più Calha o Jack attaccanti esterni...

MUsacchio Bonucci e Romagnoli sono da grande squadra altro che storie... perché ti possono supportare benissimo un modulo a due punte pure e un trequartista che pensino quasi solo esclusivamente alla fase propositiva.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Amen. Tra l'altro, costruire una rosa per un sistema con difesa a 3 è controproducente, *perché ti devi dotare di almeno 5 centrali, se non 6*; il che non ti permette di tornare a 4, perché significa silurare 1/2 difensori perennemente, mettendoli _de facto_ fuori rosa; altrimenti che si fa? Difesa a 3 sistema base e qualche volta si gioca a 4? No, non credo proprio.
> Come detto da te e come vado ripetendo: la useremo, ma non come modulo base.



MA no?
toh guarda che combinazione, abbiamo Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli, 
Zapata e Gomez non risultano sul mercato e stamane ci sono news di contatti con Roncaglia...
ops 6 difensori,
purtroppo a volte occorre attenersi ai fatti e non alle proprie preferenze personali


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> MA no?
> toh guarda che combinazione, abbiamo Musacchio, Bonucci, Romagnoli,
> Zapata e Gomez non risultano sul mercato e stamane ci sono news di contatti con Roncaglia...
> ops 6 difensori,
> purtroppo a volte occorre attenersi ai fatti e non alle proprie preferenze personali


Quindi non puoi più giocare con la difesa a 4, perché non puoi tenere due giocatori senza giocare più fino alla fine del campionato. Stando ai fatti, poi, io ho visto un 4-3-3 con una rosa di melma per tutta la scorsa stagione e un 4-3-3 anche col Lugano; ma, visto che Gomez e Zapata sono così integrati nel progetto, come mai non abbiamo giocato a 3 contro gli svizzeri? C'è che avete deciso che giocheremo a 3 (non so perché vi appassioni tanto la difesa a 3), altro che fatti.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma per favore, da squadretta è un modulo 433 con due centrocampisti sugli esterni alti, quello che ci propongono quasi sempre gli allenatori italiani, il massimo del provincialismo e della mancanza di equilibrio tattico a cui si appellano, in praticano difendono in 10 e attaccano in quattro quando va bene.
> 
> la vecchia difesa della nazionale con Maldini, Nesta e Cannavaro ti sembrava una squadretta o anche la BBC Juventina?
> 
> ...



Maldini? Maldini era un terzino. Ha fatto il centrale negli ultimi anni e Nesta era quasi sempre rotto in nazionale, ma le guardavi le partite?
Le big giocano TUTTE con la difesa a 4. Real, Barcellona, Bayern, City, Utd e perfino il PSG. Anche la juve in europa si è dovuta adattare a giocare a 4, hanno fatto andare via Conte proprio per questo!
L'unica a giocare con la difesa a 3, e ci son dovuti passare a campionato in corso perché il loro allenatore non sa giocare in altro modo, è il Chelsea. Che sì, ha vinto lo scudetto, ma in Europa non giocava proprio.




Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi non puoi più giocare con la difesa a 4, perché non puoi tenere due giocatori senza giocare più fino alla fine del campionato. Stando ai fatti, poi, io ho visto un 4-3-3 con una rosa di melma per tutta la scorsa stagione e un 4-3-3 anche col Lugano e visto che Gomez e Zapata sono così integrati nel progetto mi sarei aspettato di vederla una difesa a 3 contro gli svizzeri. C'è che avete deciso che giocheremo a 3 (non so perché vi appassioni tanto la difesa a 3), altro che fatti.



Quotissimo.


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2017)

Roncaglia credo (e spero) sia una bufala. Insieme a Zapata e Gomez non farebbero un difensore decente in tre.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Quindi non puoi più giocare con la difesa a 4, perché non puoi tenere due giocatori senza giocare più fino alla fine del campionato. Stando ai fatti, poi, io ho visto un 4-3-3 con una rosa di melma per tutta la scorsa stagione* e un 4-3-3 anche col Lugano*; ma, visto che Gomez e Zapata sono così integrati nel progetto, come mai non abbiamo giocato a 3 contro gli svizzeri? C'è che avete deciso che giocheremo a 3 (non so perché vi appassioni tanto la difesa a 3), altro che fatti.



Mi stai chiedendo perché non abbiamo giocato a 3 in una sgambata defaticante in cui Romagnoli era infortunato e Bonucci no ancora acquistato, oltre a Conti in vacanza, fra l'altro lo stesso acquisto dell'Atalantino mi pare un altro grosso indizio in merito,

vediamo nelle amichevoli in Cina, anche se mi pare che non ci siano ancora i presupposti per presentare la difesa a tre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi stai chiedendo perché non abbiamo giocato a 3 in una sgambata defaticante in cui Romagnoli era infortunato e Bonucci no ancora acquistato, oltre a Conti in vacanza, fra l'altro lo stesso acquisto dell'Atalantino mi pare un altro grosso indizio in merito,
> 
> vediamo nelle amichevoli in Cina, anche se mi pare che non ci siano ancora i presupposti per presentare la difesa a tre.


Guarda caso, tra i sistemi da scegliere contro il Lugano, s'è scelto quello con cui abbiamo giocato tutta la scorsa stagione e non quello che faremo certamente, a detta vostra. Poi oh, voi sareste contenti di Roncaglia, Gomez e Zapata in panchina? Ma che voltastomaco di panchina sarebbe? A Romagnoli viene un raffreddore, dentro quel cesso di Zapata.
Con la difesa a 4 puoi stare tranquillo: fuori Romagnoli, dentro Musacchio o, al limite, Kjaer, che pare essere in standby per via di Paletta. No, volete vedere ancora in campo quelle seghe atroci di Gomez e Zapata. 
La difesa a 3 migliora giocatori già buoni di base (tutti avete negli occhi Luiz, scommetto), ma non rende cavalli degli asini, zoppi tra l'altro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Maldini? Maldini era un terzino. Ha fatto il centrale negli ultimi anni e Nesta era quasi sempre rotto in nazionale, ma le guardavi le partite?
> Le big giocano TUTTE con la difesa a 4. Real, Barcellona, Bayern, City, Utd e perfino il PSG. Anche la juve in europa si è dovuta adattare a giocare a 4, hanno fatto andare via Conte proprio per questo!
> L'unica a giocare con la difesa a 3, e ci son dovuti passare a campionato in corso perché il loro allenatore non sa giocare in altro modo, è il Chelsea. Che sì, ha vinto lo scudetto, ma in Europa non giocava proprio.
> 
> ...



VA beh, dai uno che mi risponde che Maldini era un terzino... ci rinuncio


----------



## Milo (15 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...



Aggiornato aspettando di capire come sarà il nuovo modulo, certo che hanno lasciato veramente gli unici decenti dello scorso anno rifatto tutta la squadra

Comunque perché non potrebbe esse così il nuovo modulo??


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> VA beh, dai uno che mi risponde che Maldini era un terzino... ci rinuncio



Sei serio o trolli? Perché Paolo ha giocato terzino fino al 2001 circa, ovvero per più di 15 anni di carriera. Ha finito la carriera da centrale, con Nesta, ma è stato il terzino più forte della storia del calcio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guarda caso, tra i sistemi da scegliere contro il Lugano, s'è scelto quello con cui abbiamo giocato tutta la scorsa stagione e non quello che faremo certamente, a detta vostra. Poi oh, voi sareste contenti di Roncaglia, Gomez e Zapata in panchina? Ma che voltastomaco di panchina sarebbe? A Romagnoli viene un raffreddore, dentro quel cesso di Zapata.
> Con la difesa a 4 puoi stare tranquillo: fuori Romagnoli, dentro Musacchio o, al limite, Kjaer, che pare essere in standby per via di Paletta. No, volete vedere ancora in campo quelle seghe atroci di Gomez e Zapata.
> La difesa a 3 migliora giocatori già buoni di base (tutti avete negli occhi Luiz, scommetto), ma non rende cavalli degli asini, zoppi tra l'altro.



Ripeto era una sgambata defaticante, in cui ha giocato tutta la rosa a caso, compresi i primavera aggregati, molti fuori posizione,
e in generale 2/3 dei giocatori schierati dovrebbero partire, Cioè abbiamo giocato con Niang, Bertolacci e Bacca!
fra l'altro se ha visto l'intervista di Montella a fine gara, disse che non aveva nessuna validità tattica in quanto non si era ancora impostato tale lavoro, in primi perché nella prima settimana si fa prevalentemente lavoro atletico, secondo perché evidentemente aspettava almeno un abbozzo di squadra, mi pare che non fosse ancora ufficiale nemmeno Conti, oltre a Biglia e Bonucci.

Per la seconda parte della tua risposta, fai le tue lecite considerazioni su difesa a tre e quattro,
però confermo che gli indizzi parrebbero orientarsi in una certa direzione, probabile un alternanza delle due difese ache nel corso della stagione, ma è impossibile pensare che la difesa a tre non sia presa in seria considerazione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ripeto era una sgambata defaticante, in cui ha giocato tutta la rosa a caso, compresi i primavera aggregati, molti fuori posizione,
> e in generale 2/3 dei giocatori schierati dovrebbero partire, Cioè abbiamo giocato con Niang, Bertolacci e Bacca!
> fra l'altro se ha visto l'intervista di Montella a fine gara, disse che non aveva nessuna validità tattica in quanto non si era ancora impostato tale lavoro, in primi perché nella prima settimana si fa prevalentemente lavoro atletico, secondo perché evidentemente aspettava almeno un abbozzo di squadra, mi pare che non fosse ancora ufficiale nemmeno Conti, oltre a Biglia e Bonucci.
> 
> ...


Questo è tutt'altro discorso. Io dico che giocheremo a 3, ma non come modulo base.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Sei serio o trolli? Perché Paolo ha giocato terzino fino al 2001 circa, ovvero per più di 15 anni di carriera. Ha finito la carriera da centrale, con Nesta, ma è stato il terzino più forte della storia del calcio.



sei serio? magari poi mi racconti pure che Baresi era un libero, Van Basten un centravanti e Sacchi un allenatore di calcio...
guarda io ho visto tutte la partite del Milan a partire dal campionato della stella, ti posso assicurare che sono tutte leggende metropolitane, un po' come i cinesi 

Maldini ha avuto una carriera di oltre 20 anni, nelle ultime stagioni, pressappoco dal ritiro di Baresi, ha giocato da centrale,
e in quelli anni ha avuto modo di disputare un non esiguo numero di partite in nazionale nella difesa a 3 completata da Nesta e Cannavaro.


----------



## PheelMD (15 Luglio 2017)

Per me giochiamo a 4 con Musacchio-Bonucci e Romagnoli si opera.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> sei serio? magari poi mi racconti pure che Baresi era un libero, Van Basten un centravanti e Sacchi un allenatore di calcio...
> guarda io ho visto tutte la partite del Milan a partire dal campionato della stella, ti posso assicurare che sono tutte leggende metropolitane, un po' come i cinesi
> 
> Maldini ha avuto una carriera di oltre 20 anni, nelle ultime stagioni, pressappoco dal ritiro di Baresi, ha giocato da centrale,
> e in quelli anni ha avuto modo di disputare un non esiguo numero di partite in nazionale nella difesa a 3 completata da Nesta e Cannavaro.



Non esiguo, insomma, Nesta appena vestiva d'azzurro si rompeva. Nell'epoca in cui il 352 era il modulo di riferimento, inoltre, ma ok, posso anche concordare.

Oggi però i moduli di riferimento sono altri. Se secondo te la difesa a 3 è così performante, potresti spiegarmi perché tutte le big da 4-5 anni a questa parte giocano con la difesa a 4?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Non esiguo, insomma, Nesta appena vestiva d'azzurro si rompeva. Nell'epoca in cui il 352 era il modulo di riferimento, inoltre, ma ok, posso anche concordare.
> 
> Oggi però i moduli di riferimento sono altri. Se secondo te la difesa a 3 è così performante, potresti spiegarmi perché tutte le big da 4-5 anni a questa parte giocano con la difesa a 4?



Ma io non ti sto palesando una preferenza verso una delle due alternative,

dico solo che a me giocare a tre non fa schifo, noi come rosa siamo molto strutturati per farlo e a volte non è un male applicare un modulo di base differente dagli altri, ti può dare dei vantaggi tattici.
A me pare ci sia un piano 

Poi entrando nello specifico, chiaro che se si schiera una difesa a tre formata da tre fabbri diviene una cosa scena,
invece la nostra difesa composta tutta da giocatori discreti palla al piede mi intriga parecchio, anche per vedere delle novità...

Invece quello che proprio aborro, e lo ripeto per l'ennesima volta è un 433 senza punte esterne.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma io non ti sto palesando una preferenza verso una delle due alternative,
> 
> dico solo che a me giocare a tre non fa schifo, noi come rosa siamo molto strutturati per farlo e a volte non è un male applicare un modulo di base differente dagli altri, ti può dare dei vantaggi tattici.
> 
> ...



Son d'accordo sul 433 senza esterni, ma non capisco perché vedi i nostri giocatori più adatti ad una difesa a 3.
Bonucci, ok, meglio a 3, così come Conti a 5. Poi?
Kessié in un centrocampo a 2 non ci può giocare.
Rodriguez l'esterno di centrocampo non lo sa fare.
Bonaventura dove lo metti?
Le alternative ai 3 centrali? Zapata, Gomez e Roncaglia? Seriamente? Peggio dell'anno scorso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Son d'accordo sul 433 senza esterni, ma non capisco perché vedi i nostri giocatori più adatti ad una difesa a 3.
> Bonucci, ok, meglio a 3, così come Conti a 5. Poi?
> Kessié in un centrocampo a 2 non ci può giocare.
> Rodriguez l'esterno di centrocampo non lo sa fare.
> ...



guarda se vedi post dove si parla di tattica l'ho già ripetuto più volte.

Donnarumma
Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli

Kessie Biglia

Suso Calha

Conti Belotti Rodriguez​
I tre difensori più Donnaruma, abili coi piedi fanno partire l'azione, o facendo girare a palla fra loro o lanciando,
difficilmente un pressing alto degli avversari ci metterebbe in difficoltà,

Kessie e Biglia, assortiti benissimo, si occupano di equilibrare il centrocampo e di recuperare le cosidette seconde palle,
abilssimi tutti e due in questo, non dovrebbero nemmeno correre molto, ne perdere troppe energie in inserimenti in area, stile Pasalic o in costruzione,

una sorta di doppio trequartista che giochino fra le linee avversarie, due da scegliere a rotazione dalla nostra batteria di fantasisti: suso, Calha, Bonaventura e A. Silva, come vedi assortiti benissimo, alcuni più centrocampisti, Silva una sorta di seconda punta.

Due terzini a giocare molto larghi e alti, pronti a tagliare in area come una sorta di punte esterne, compito nelle corde di ambedue, più il classico centravanti.

Per me sarebbe uno schieramento senza punti deboli.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2017)

Non so quest'ansia della difesa a 3. Romagnoli e Musacchio NON sanno giocare a 3. Solo Bonucci. I cambi sono, Zapata, Gomez, forse Roncaglia o Kjaer. Quindi, se si fa male Musacchio giochiamo con Zapata? _E che upgrade abbiamo allora?_

Rodriguez è più difensore che attaccante, è un bisonte quando parte ma è un DIFENSORE. Conti nasce per essere DIFENSORE. In più dire che non sappia difendere mi sembra assurdo oppure significa che vi fidate dei guru calcistici di Sky che se lo avesse preso la Juventus saprebbe addirittura giocare difensore centrale viste le abilità difensive.

Capitolo centrocampisti. Eh sì raga, anche per un centrocampista si cambia modo di giocare se si gioca a 3 dietro: solo Kessié è in grado di giocare con quel modulo, Biglia è forte ma ha bisogno di un Kessié vicino e affianco a un Calhanoglu va benissimo.

Inoltre la cosa più importante: BONAVENTURA. E' il giocatore su cui Montella punta tantissimo, l'ha detto e l'ha fatto capire sul campo viste le presenze e quanta possibilità di inventiva gli ha sempre dato. E' il giocatore PIU FORTE al momento che abbiamo dal centrocampo in su, da equilibrio, sa fare tutto e oltre a segnare e far segnare fa giocare bene tutti. Dove lo mettiamo su un 3-5-2?
Lasciate perdere il 3-5-2, non abbiamo i difensori e gli esterni e i centrocampisti per farlo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> guarda se vedi post dove si parla di tattica l'ho già ripetuto più volte.
> 
> Donnarumma
> Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli
> ...


Ti lamenti della finalizzazione con un eventuale 4-3-3, ma un modulo simile quanti goal ti garantisce?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ti lamenti della finalizzazione con un eventuale 4-3-3, ma un modulo simile quanti goal ti garantisce?



Allora diciamo in un momento di massimo sforzo offensivo aggrediremmo l'area di rigore con quattro giocatori in posizione di punta,
il centravanti, uno dei due trequartisti e i due terzini che taglierebbero dall'asterno,
in più avremmo a ridosso dell'area a rifinire o a tirare dalla distanza il secondo trequartista più Biglia,
con dietro una sorta di difesa a 4, molto alta, composta dai tre difensori più Kessie, anche qui tutti abili nelle imbucate, una volta recuperate le seconde palle o le respinte.

Per i gol, io sto dando delle indicazioni tattiche in cui tutti sarebbero perfettamente a loro agio con il ruolo, per caratteristiche,
poi parla il campo, ma avremmo sempre molte frecce tattiche al nostro arco.
in un ipotesi di nostro giro palla, quello classico di Montella, i difensori avversari dovrebbero coprire necessariamente un fronte molto ampio, non sapendo da dove potrebbe provenire la rifinitura finale e a chi, considerate le 4 punte, senza contare che Biglia e magari un Calhanoglu o un Suso al limite dell'area rappresenterebbero comunque un gran pericolo, viste le loro capacità balistiche.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Allora diciamo in un momento di massimo sforzo offensivo aggrediremmo l'area di rigore con quattro giocatori in posizione di punta,
> il centravanti, uno dei due trequartisti e i due terzini che taglierebbero dall'asterno,
> in più avremmo a ridosso dell'area a rifinire o a tirare dalla distanza il secondo trequartista più Biglia,
> con dietro una sorta di difesa a 4, molto alta, composta dai tre difensori più Kessie, anche qui tutti abili nelle imbucate, una volta recuperate le seconde palle o le respinte.
> ...


Il modulo che hai descritto sarebbe come quello di Conte; quindi, _de facto_, hai messo a fare Calhanoglu e Suso gli esterni d'attacco di un tridente, con la differenza, però di perdere gli inserimenti delle mezzali, perché hai Biglia e Kessiè (Kanté e Matic) bloccati, pur tenendo i terzini molto più alti. 
Proponi questo modulo per ovviare ad un ipotetico tridente mal funzionante di un 4-3-3, ma di fatto lo applichi ancora, con una sola differenza: una mezzala resta bloccata e l'altra va a fare il terzo difensore.


----------



## neoxes (15 Luglio 2017)

Aspetterei a parlare di moduli. Vi ricordo che Mirabelli ha detto che sicuramente ci sarà un innesto sugli esterni, o addirittura più di uno a seconda delle uscite. Mi aspetto ancora una punta, la sua riserva, un centrale e questo esterno. Al limite potremmo prendere un esterno alla keita (non lui, tipo lui) che può fare anche la punta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

neoxes ha scritto:


> Aspetterei a parlare di moduli. Vi ricordo che Mirabelli ha detto che sicuramente ci sarà un innesto sugli esterni, o addirittura più di uno a seconda delle uscite. Mi aspetto ancora una punta, la sua riserva, un centrale e questo esterno. Al limite potremmo prendere un esterno alla keita (non lui, tipo lui) che può fare anche la punta.


Non ricordo, ma se ha detto che arriverà un esterno è chiaro che si continuerà col 4-3-3; esterno vuol dire tridente.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2017)

Montella ha detto che si gioca col 4 3 3. Il resto sono chiacchere


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il modulo che hai descritto sarebbe come quello di Conte; quindi, _de facto_, hai messo a fare Calhanoglu e Suso gli esterni d'attacco di un tridente, con la differenza, però di perdere gli inserimenti delle mezzali, perché hai Biglia e Kessiè (Kanté e Matic) bloccati, pur tenendo i terzini molto più alti.
> Proponi questo modulo per ovviare ad un ipotetico tridente mal funzionante di un 4-3-3, ma di fatto lo applichi ancora, con una sola differenza: una mezzala resta bloccata e l'altra va a fare il terzo difensore.



Sulla mezzala (Kessie) che va a fare il difensore è quello che già faceva quest'anno all'Atalanta, in pratica spessissimo andava quasi in posizione di terzino dx a coprire le incursioni di Conti, vedere la partita di ritorno contro il Milan 

Quella di Calha o Suso esterni d'attacco assolutamente no!!!!, hai letto attentamente? è proprio quello che voglio evitare 
esterni assolutamente Conti e Rodríguez,
dei due trequartisti uno si inserisce in area da seconda punta e l'altro fra proprio il classico 10 di una volta.

per questo le copie ideali sarebbero uno fra Suso e Calha, trequartisti puri, e uno fra Bonaventura e A. Silva più a loro agio in area, ma tutte sempre rigorosamente in posizione centrale, li nel vivo del gioco.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (15 Luglio 2017)

Dipende se arriveranno esterni offensivi che garantiscano gol ( cosa a cui dubito), altrimenti o giochiamo con il 4-3-1-2 come ho scritto qualche pagina piu' indietro o con un 4-3-2-1. Penso questo perche e' il modulo che forse puo' far rendere al meglio un po tutti: linea di centrocampo Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso e Hakan ( quest'ultimo deve essere libero di svariare sulla trequarti, sull'esterno secondo me lo limitiamo perche non ha il passo per giocare li); e infine la punta che prenderemo che si alternera' con Silva, il talento da far crescere con calma. 

All'inizio ritenevo che un acquisto da quasi 40 milioni non potesse essere panchinato ma lo stesso pensavo per Musacchio  Oltretutto Andre ha 21 anni e il salto in un campionato come la Serie A e' difficile, quindi avrebbe senso inserirlo con calma


----------



## Cantastorie (15 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non so quest'ansia della difesa a 3. Romagnoli e Musacchio NON sanno giocare a 3. Solo Bonucci. I cambi sono, Zapata, Gomez, forse Roncaglia o Kjaer. Quindi, se si fa male Musacchio giochiamo con Zapata? _E che upgrade abbiamo allora?_
> 
> Rodriguez è più difensore che attaccante, è un bisonte quando parte ma è un DIFENSORE. Conti nasce per essere DIFENSORE. In più dire che non sappia difendere mi sembra assurdo oppure significa che vi fidate dei guru calcistici di Sky che se lo avesse preso la Juventus saprebbe addirittura giocare difensore centrale viste le abilità difensive.
> 
> ...


Brevemente: 1) Musacchio a detta dell'agente ha già giocato in difese a 3 
2) Conti nasce terzino ma è esploso come "terzino alto di una difesa dispari" 
3) la scorsa stagione la lazio (e quindi biglia) ha giocato più volte in 3-5-2 
4) quello au Bonaventura è un giudizio soggettivo
5) nulla ci vieta di poter giocare con moduli diversi a seconda della partita, come già faceva Montella alla Fiorentina
6) se si va avanti in uefa ci sono una marea di partite da giocare quindi ci sarà spazio per tutti, anzi, serve una rosa con più di 11 titolari. 


Detto ciò, ma perché vi fa così schifo la difesa a tre? 
A me del modulo non frega una cippa se la squadra rende.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2017)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Dipende se arriveranno esterni offensivi che garantiscano gol ( cosa a cui dubito), altrimenti o giochiamo con il 4-3-1-2 come ho scritto qualche pagina piu' indietro o con un 4-3-2-1. Penso questo perche e' il modulo che forse puo' far rendere al meglio un po tutti: linea di centrocampo Kessie, Biglia, Bonaventura; Suso e Hakan ( quest'ultimo deve essere libero di svariare sulla trequarti, sull'esterno secondo me lo limitiamo perche non ha il passo per giocare li); e infine la punta che prenderemo che si alternera' con Silva, il talento da far crescere con calma.
> 
> All'inizio ritenevo che un acquisto da quasi 40 milioni non potesse essere panchinato ma lo stesso pensavo per Musacchio  Oltretutto Andre ha 21 anni e il salto in un campionato come la Serie A e' difficile, quindi avrebbe senso inserirlo con calma



Comunque anche secondo me si giocherà col 4-3-1-2, Montella lo ha fatto capire nella conferenza di presentazione della stagione, Calhanoglu trequartista "lo intriga molto" (testuale).

Avremmo un pacchetto d'attacco con Suso-Calhanoglu-Borini esterni/trequartisti, e Silva e X punte centrali. A seconda dei nomi a disposizione si farà 1-2 o 2-1, cambia abbastanza poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sulla mezzala (Kessie) che va a fare il difensore è quello che già faceva quest'anno all'Atalanta, in pratica spessissimo andava quasi in posizione di terzino dx a coprire le incursioni di Conti, vedere la partita di ritorno contro il Milan
> 
> Quella di Calha o Suso esterni d'attacco assolutamente no!!!!, hai letto attentamente? è proprio quello che voglio evitare
> esterni assolutamente Conti e Rodríguez,
> ...


Nel 3-4-3, gli esterni del tridente fanno esattamente quello che farebbero gli esterni di un 4-3-3; non c'è alcuna differenza nei ruoli di Suso, Silva, Bonaventura e Calha nel tuo modulo o nel 4-3-3. 
Il tuo modulo si differenzia dal 4-3-3 in tutte le altre posizioni: doppio mediano, terzini più alti e difesa a tre.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel 3-4-3, gli esterni del tridente fanno esattamente quello che farebbero gli esterni di un 4-3-3; non c'è alcuna differenza nei ruoli di Suso, Silva, Bonaventura e Calha nel tuo modulo o nel 4-3-3.
> Il tuo modulo si differenzia dal 4-3-3 in tutte le altre posizioni: doppio mediano, terzini più alti e difesa a tre.



Ancora 

il mio è un 3421!!!!!!!!! pertanto i trequartisti assolutamente non fanno gli esterni, ti ho spiegato tutto per filo e per segno,
ti ho anche messo i terzini affiancati a Belotti per farti capire meglio,
insomma puoi anche definirlo un 3241, di più non so che scrivere per farti capire


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ancora
> 
> il mio è un 3421!!!!!!!!! pertanto i trequartisti assolutamente non fanno gli esterni, ti ho spiegato tutto per filo e per segno,
> ti ho anche messo i terzini affiancati a Belotti per farti capire meglio,
> insomma puoi anche definirlo un 3241, di più non so che scrivere per farti capire


Avevo capito perfettamente, ma così aggravi ulteriormente la situazione, perché se fai fare a quei 4 i trequartisti puri e non gli esterni, vuol dire che segneranno ancora meno che in un 4-3-3, che, fisiologicamente, mette un giocatore esterno di un tridente in porta molto più spesso di quanto faccia un modulo con trequartisti. 
Conti e Rodriguez restano terzini, che in un 3-4-2-1 non ti possono garantire più di 4/5 goal, e hai perso gli inserimenti delle mezzali.
Insomma, volevi ovviare al problema reti, ma l'hai acuito ulteriormente.


----------



## Smarx10 (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avevo capito perfettamente, ma così aggravi ulteriormente la situazione, perché se fai fare a quei 4 i trequartisti puri e non gli esterni, vuol dire che segneranno ancora meno che in un 4-3-3, che, fisiologicamente, mette un giocatore esterno di un tridente in porta molto più spesso di quanto faccia un modulo con trequartisti.
> Conti e Rodriguez restano terzini, che in un 3-4-2-1 non ti possono garantire più di 4/5 goal, e hai perso gli inserimenti delle mezzali.
> Insomma, volevi ovviare al problema reti, ma l'hai acuito ulteriormente.



Conti in un 3-4-2-1 quest'anno è arrivato quasi in doppia cifra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Conti in un 3-4-2-1 quest'anno è arrivato quasi in doppia cifra


Non è sempre Pasqua e noi non giocheremo come l'Atalanta, basando buona parte del nostro gioco su un terzino.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Avevo capito perfettamente, ma così aggravi ulteriormente la situazione, perché se fai fare a quei 4 i trequartisti puri e non gli esterni, vuol dire che segneranno ancora meno che in un 4-3-3, che, fisiologicamente, mette un giocatore esterno di un tridente in porta molto più spesso di quanto faccia un modulo con trequartisti.
> Conti e Rodriguez restano terzini, che in un 3-4-2-1 non ti possono garantire più di 4/5 goal, e hai perso gli inserimenti delle mezzali.
> *Insomma, volevi ovviare al problema reti, ma l'hai acuito ulteriormente*.



Qui obiettivamente solo il campo potrebbe dare una risposta certa,
io sono convinto di aver ragione io e torto tu, ma anche tu puoi affermare esattamente la medesima cosa,
questo è il bello del calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2017)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qui obiettivamente solo il campo potrebbe dare una risposta certa,
> io sono convinto di aver ragione io e torto tu, ma anche tu puoi affermare esattamente la medesima cosa,
> questo è il bello del calcio


Vorrò vedere la tua faccia quando giocheremo a a 4


----------



## Guglielmo90 (15 Luglio 2017)

La difesa a 3 non mi ispira proprio..


----------



## nabucco (15 Luglio 2017)

Penso comunque giocheremo con la difesa a 3.
Sentite cosa dice Montella al min 7:10 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IonoOwneCWI). Dice 5 moduli solo con la difesa a 3


----------



## Crox93 (15 Luglio 2017)

Milo ha scritto:


> Aggiorniamo e commentiamo la formazione giorno dopo giorno con i nuovi acquisti,
> 
> Per il momento la formazione titolare è:
> 
> ...



Considerando anche Musacchio, ad oggi è tutto pazzesco.
Io già sono sorpreso cosi.
Ad inizio mercato avrei pagato per trovarmi cosi a settembre, e invece ci aspetta almeno ancora un top


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2017)

Mi piacerebbe:


Donnarumma

Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez

Kessiè Biglia Bonaventura 

Suso Çalhanoglu 

Silva ​
Più probabilmente (dopo i preliminari)


Donnarumma 

Musacchio Bonucci Romagnoli

Conti Kessie Biglia Bonaventura Rodriguez 

Çalhanoglu 

Silva​


----------



## CrisRs (16 Luglio 2017)

perché non giocare cosi?

--------Donnarumma 
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
---------Kessie Biglia
Suso Çalhanoglu Bonaventura 
------------Silva


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

Donnarumma
Donnarumma

Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
Abate Musacchio Kjaer Antonelli

Kessiè Biglia Calhanoglu
Sanches Montolivo Locatelli

Suso Belotti Bonaventura
Borini/Ghezzal Silva X​
Vediamo se tra una settimana uscirà una roba del genere.


----------



## MarcoVanBasten (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...




Mi piace non ci resta che aggiungere un.....


----------



## Tell93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...


 Donnarumma
Storari

Abate Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio
Calabria Zapata Gomez Antonelli

Kucka Montolivo Pasalic
Mati Locatelli Bertolacci

Suso Bacca Bonaventura
Deulofeu Lapadula Honda


Più o meno uguale dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Luglio 2017)

Tell93 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Storari
> 
> Abate Paletta Romagnoli De Sciglio
> ...


Ma vi rendete conto di che rosa stiamo allestendo? Nessuno qui dentro avrebbe immaginato una rivoluzione simile; io per primo.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Donnarumma
> 
> Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Rodriguez
> ...



Così sarà. Anche se penso che Silva verrà messo anche alla "Mandzukic"


----------



## Tell93 (19 Luglio 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto di che rosa stiamo allestendo? Nessuno qui dentro avrebbe immaginato una rivoluzione simile; io per primo.



A chi lo dici... il nostro pensiero all'inizio era: "in questa devono restare solamente Donnarumma, Romagnoli, Suso e Bonaventura, ma è impossibile che accada".


----------



## koti (24 Luglio 2017)

G. Donnarumma
Conti - Musacchio - Bonucci - Rodriguez
Kessiè - Biglia - Calhanoglu
Suso - Kalinic (?) - Bonaventura

A. Donnarumma
Abate - Romagnoli - Zapata - Antonelli
X - Montolivo - Locatelli
X - Andrè Silva - Niang/Borini

Quanto ci servirebbe un esterno che garantisca almeno 12/15 gol...


----------

